# MD Mixtape Thread - Idea Submissions!



## Buskuv (Jun 11, 2009)

Since I want to do another mixtape, and I was the one who proposed the idea, I'll start the thread, and begin the compilation.

Right now, however, since this will be a group effort, we need the input from all those who wish to help.  Several of us agreed that a genre specific, or loosely so, mixtape would be better for us, and help us narrow down selections, as we only have one or two songs apiece to work with.  However, we'll try this as a vote, first:

If you have an idea for a genre/theme/whatever, post it, and if it garners enough support, we'll go for it.   This won't work without enough support, so unless there's enough of us onboard, this won't happen.

For now, just ideas:

Dance Mix
Stormy Night Mix
Exercise Mix




*July 2014 Mixtape*


*Conceit:* 
*Deadline:* July 25th
*Number of tracks to send:* 2 (but designating 1 as the "preferred track")
*Cover Art:*
*Person handling tracklist:* Jove
*Person uploading:* Para



Ideas we have so far:


Covers (ie, Sufjan Stevens covers "Angel of Death")

Specific Years  (ie, 1968, 1989, 2007, etc)

Duos (Hall and Oates, Matt & Kim, Wax etc.)

Album Labels (Jagjaguwar, Capitol, EMI, etc.)

Myers Briggs (this might have to be 2 EP's since there's 16 personality types)

Months and Years (ie, April 1994, the month _Parklife_ was released)



*Schedule*


*July*: Covers
*August*: Non-English Songs
*September*: Best of Summer 2014 (tracks from June, July, and August)
*October*: Open
*November*: Open
*December*: Best of Fall 2014 (tracks from September, October, November)


----------



## Lamb (Jun 11, 2009)

I know Sel wanted to do a "dance" mix, which could be fun, as well as allow for a large amount of variety. :x


----------



## Anavrin224 (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a couple mix tapes I've made saved to my mediafire.  I've got two Gothic Country mix tapes, a beginner's guide to Mike Patton, beginner's guide to Devin Townsend, Canadian mix tape, and a Live Band Hip Hop Mix.  All of them are a few months old so they won't include any of the new artists I've picked up, but I'm not adverse to making some more.  Would we be able to post the links on the forums or still do it through PM's?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll add it to the list :3

Edit;

Anvarin:

I'm not sure if you were involved with the last one (I wasn't), but, basically, most of the MD pitched two songs to the mixtape, of no particular genre, and it was given to the rest of the forum.  It's more of a compilation by the MD, than any given member.  

But mixtapes are always welcome.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 11, 2009)

Theme tapes not relating to genres are usually good. Gives space for lots of variety. Maybe a tape with songs related to storm (or any other weather condition), sunday morning chill out and songs you'll enjoy after 8+ pints. Whatevers.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 11, 2009)

Voynich said:


> Theme tapes not relating to genres are usually good. Gives space for lots of variety. Maybe a tape with songs related to storm (or any other weather condition), sunday morning chill out and songs you'll enjoy after 8+ pints. Whatevers.



This kind of what I was thinking, moreso.

Songs for stormy weather and all that.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree that themes shouldn't have to do with genre, since genre would either leave the choice too general or not general enough, but wouldn't titles like "Songs for Stormy Weather" make us look pretentious?


...oh wait...


----------



## sel (Jun 11, 2009)

Another possible one could be an Exercising playlist. Partly saying that since my one only has 6 or 7 tracks in it.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 11, 2009)

Stoner Mix
Nightmare Mix
Murder Mix (Might be redundant)
Anger Mix 
Musing Mix


----------



## Trias (Jun 11, 2009)

Meditation Mix. Corny? Yes. But we know that everybody wants that.


----------



## escamoh (Jun 11, 2009)

POAST RAWK MIX


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2009)

Kickass Mix

*Refused*, *Strapping Young Lad*, etc.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 12, 2009)

we need less superfluous suggestioning, and more superfluous discussioning.

Dance Mix
Stormy Night Mix
Exercise Mix
Stoner Mix
Nightmare Mix
Murder Mix
Anger Mix
Musing Mix/Meditation Mix
POAST RAWK MIX
Kickass Mix

les' get discussioning what we already have on top of just hsouthing out what we wan' say.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2009)

Lamb said:


> we need less superfluous suggestioning, and more superfluous discussioning.
> 
> Dance Mix
> Stormy Night Mix
> ...



My OCD is wincing at the two genres among all those abstract themes  

"Murder mix" and "Anger Mix" are more or less similar, and probably open to crap like "oh this is too angry for the anger mix, let's put it in the murder mix" or "WELL ACTUALLY I think this is murderous music, not ANGRY  music"

Which would be funny, but still.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 12, 2009)

Stoner doesn't have to be a genre.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 12, 2009)

Well then, _one_ genre.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 12, 2009)

need a "Gore Mix"; nothing but splatter and horror


----------



## Lamb (Jun 12, 2009)

but most of us couldn't add to it, or at least I can't and since I haven't seen anyone other than you contribute gore to the pimping, I'm assuming it'd be a little hard for everyone to contribute.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 12, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> My OCD is wincing at the two genres among all those abstract themes
> 
> "Murder mix" and "Anger Mix" are more or less similar, and probably open to crap like "oh this is too angry for the anger mix, let's put it in the murder mix" or "WELL ACTUALLY I think this is murderous music, not ANGRY  music"
> 
> Which would be funny, but still.


Proper murder is slow and evil. Anger is explosive. Lrn 2 emote!


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 12, 2009)

Lamb said:


> but most of us couldn't add to it, or at least I can't and since I haven't seen anyone other than you contribute gore to the pimping, I'm assuming it'd be a little hard for everyone to contribute.



I wouldn't make that mix to have everyone contribute. I (and about 3 other people I can think of) would contribute to the REST of you. I figured one of the points of this was not just to participate in an MD circle jerk but to actually introduce new forms of music?


----------



## Lamb (Jun 12, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> I wouldn't make that mix to have everyone contribute. I (and about 3 other people I can think of) would contribute to the REST of you. I figured one of the points of this was not just to participate in an MD circle jerk but to actually introduce new forms of music?



I thought the main purpose was to open the MD to MD outsiders.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 12, 2009)

Then having it "genre specific" whilst aiming as an "MD Presents..." kinda deal seems a bit...flawed? Such as, not all of us are going to be able to participate in a lot of these due to lack of knowledge of each genre. Suddenly it doesn't really become reflecting of the MD as a whole, but us just being pretentious


----------



## Lamb (Jun 12, 2009)

Thus we're avoiding genre specific mixes.

Learn to read the thread?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 12, 2009)

evidently i do


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 12, 2009)

Themes are all fun and dandy, and the first time we tried this back in the day, that is the way we went.

So, I will once again recommend a theme near and dear to my heart:

Love Songs for the Socially Challenged.

Also, I don't think Genre mixtapes are a bad idea either, as I think things like Gore SHOULD be properly mix-tape promoted, and linked to in the appropriate Genre thread.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 12, 2009)

Love Songs for the Socially Challenged? -laughter- Interesting. Got any reference material in mind? I'd like a solid vantage point.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 12, 2009)

Last time, the songs I sent in were *Arcturus* - My Angel, and* Days of the New* - Touch Stand and Peel


----------



## Lamb (Jun 12, 2009)

so far I like *Songs for Stormy Nights* and _Love Songs for the Socially Challenged_ the best, so I think we should discuss using those :3


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2009)

Personally, I'm totally for the Stormy Night mix.  

I want to see how we each individually interpret that.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 12, 2009)

we need a more pretentious title for it though


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2009)

The End of the World Mix Tape


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 12, 2009)

Music for a Raging Storm?

Songs to Impress Your Friends and Demean Your Enemies?

Songs That Have What the French Call a Certain...I Don't Know What


----------



## Lamb (Jun 12, 2009)

Hows about

The Midnight Storm

or

Midnight Thunderstorms

/really digs the storm idea


----------



## less (Jun 13, 2009)

I'll contribute to any of the proposed mixtapes so far. Hold me to that.

I also wish we'd do super-specific stuff, like "songs with central handclaps" or "songs with either "doo doo doo", "bap bap bap" or "la la la" as back up vocals". 

Mostly because I'd love the fuck out of those, but come on. Sounds goodish, yeah?


----------



## sel (Jun 13, 2009)

Being Summer, A Summer mix would also be interesting likewise. 

Stormy, that said, does seem to be the general favourite. Will start it (Or maybe a random one if I'm in the mood) when I get home later today & all that jazz.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 13, 2009)

Catatonik said:


> So, I will once again recommend a theme near and dear to my heart:
> 
> Love Songs for the Socially Challenged.



*Supports this one*


----------



## delirium (Jun 13, 2009)

> "songs with central handclaps"



this

or that? human or black

Extra terrestrial or right side of the tracks


----------



## delirium (Jun 13, 2009)

hey

what if we made a mixtape based on a picture

OP would have some visual and whoever wants to contribute sends in a song that they feel interprets said visual or produces the same feeling or has nothing to do with it all


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 13, 2009)

Letters. An A tape, a B tape, a C tape, etc. All the songs relate to the letter in some way. Its really corny though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 13, 2009)

delirium said:


> hey
> 
> what if we made a mixtape based on a picture
> 
> OP would have some visual and whoever wants to contribute sends in a song that they feel interprets said visual or produces the same feeling or has nothing to do with it all



This this this.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 14, 2009)

Hmm.. would an instrument-specific mixtape be good? Violins, ukuleles, etc.



> Love Songs for the Socially Challenged





> mixtape based on a picture


Yeaahh.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2009)

I like the title _Love Songs for the Socially Challenged_ ^^

I'm particularly fond of the summer mix idea, although for some people I guess we've probably left summer behind a few months back xD

Dels picture idea sounds pretty awesome too, I'd be down with that.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 14, 2009)

Whatever idea will be used, I'm dooooooooown.

I think themes definitely work the best, the picture idea is neat too. Just no genre specific mixtapes.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 14, 2009)

I was thinking while driving the other day: Driving mix!
Songs to get rash on the road to


----------



## Lamb (Jun 15, 2009)

so, can we discuss actually doing this?

the ones that appear to have the most interest are:

_Love Songs for the Socially Challenged_
A Mixtape based on a picture
Stormy weather

I personally love all three, but think we should choose which of these three we actually want to do. :x


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 15, 2009)

soviet rahsia said:


> Hmm.. would an instrument-specific mixtape be good? Violins, ukuleles, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaahh.



Thought you had completely disappeared.

Also: 

Songs for a Bitter Ex


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2009)

Picture is my favourite out of those three.


----------



## Catatonik (Jun 15, 2009)

I am really most down with the storm one first.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 15, 2009)

Put it to a vote! 

We'll do all three, but one needs to decide which one to do first, so let's put it to a vote and see which one is liked the most. 

I vote for: _Love Songs for the Socially Challenged_


----------



## Lamb (Jun 15, 2009)

this is why we need a good mod D:

anyways, I vote Storm Mix for the first one.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 15, 2009)

Storm mix sounds good to me.


----------



## Arti (Jun 15, 2009)

Dance mix would be great..
some *The Prodigy *songs or *Paul Oakenfold *Would be great addition..


----------



## Voynich (Jun 15, 2009)

No goddamn Paul Oakenfold on my fucking MD Mixtapes.


I vote Storm first, Love songs after that. Only because I need some time to browse my list for the second one.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm sticking to storm, but I'll definitely go for the picture one, once we can actually decide on a picture, and someone to choose, for that matter.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm gonna be non-conformist and go for the picture theme.


----------



## delirium (Jun 15, 2009)

i'll go with whatever at this point... but the voting for picking between the top three should be done in another thread to call attention and get some activity. possibly a 

first choice - 3 points
second choice - 2 points
last choice - 1 point

type of deal and in order of the highest points we can do the mixtapes in that order, knock a few birds.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 15, 2009)

Yeah!

Get on that Andrew!


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2009)

Alright, I'll start, 'cause y'all're trippin'.

First: Storm
Second: Picture
Third: Instrument Specific (undecided)

I'll tally at the end.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 15, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Alright, I'll start, 'cause y'all're trippin'.
> 
> First: Storm
> Second: Picture
> ...



Dude. "should be done in another thread"


----------



## sel (Jun 15, 2009)

From browsing in this thread, the Storm one does seem to be the most favoured one, don't really see a need for a tally and all that so just want to get this started whilst we're all in the mood. We know how we're all like with project related ideas.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 15, 2009)

The storm one was meant to be. A thunderstorm raged over my country not that long ago. There's silence now, but boy, did it rage outside.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmmmm the Mix Tape III should be 'Music for the Mad Hatters Tea Party' that could be some trippy stuff


----------



## Lamb (Jun 29, 2009)

^I like it!

also

I was listening to music last night

and thought: Dance Party on the Eve of the Nuclear Holocaust.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 29, 2009)

Who's gonna 'orchestrate' this one? I think Sel will want to take a break. 

I like that title, George.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 29, 2009)

I could do it


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 29, 2009)

Dance Party on the Eve of the Nuclear Holocaust sounds awesome.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 29, 2009)

but I think we should do the Love Songs for the Socially Challenged next, cuz I already picked and uploaded both of my songs >____>


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 29, 2009)

make a new thread, then. albeit it may be way too soon. then again, I have no problem with that, considering the deadline will be in about a week or so, and another 5 days at least before we have anything real in our hands.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll probably wait until the weekend anyways


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 29, 2009)

I have mine ready as well.


----------



## Bubbles (Jun 29, 2009)

Whoa folks! I know we're all excited but perhaps we should just do one a month. I think the mix tapes are great but i think they'll be a bit more 'special' if we don't 'overkill' them. 

Just my humble opinion is all


----------



## delirium (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah... can we wait a little. oversaturation is gonna make the mixtapes stale


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2009)

In a month.

Music to break shit to.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 29, 2009)

Angry, Davey? 

Also, msn won't let me log on anymore. = /


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2009)

Not really.

I just like music that gets my blood pumping.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 29, 2009)

A mixtape like that would complement FNR4 really well.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 30, 2009)

Bubbles said:


> Hmmmm the Mix Tape III should be 'Music for the Mad Hatters Tea Party' that could be some trippy stuff



This would be sweet.



> A mixtape like that would complement FNR4 really well.



Yep, and ANYTHING would be better than the soundtrack currently on the game. I was really hoping that we would get a custom soundtrack option, but that would obviously be too good to be true. One track in particular on the game really annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## sel (Jun 30, 2009)

Lamb said:


> ^I like it!
> 
> also
> 
> ...



+1, haha.

And regarding your FNR one, could we perhaps generalise it to something like, _Music that gets you pumped up 'n shit yo_

Not work for word, you'll have to work with me


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> This would be sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and ANYTHING would be better than the soundtrack currently on the game. I was really hoping that we would get a custom soundtrack option, but that would obviously be too good to be true. One track in particular on the game really annoys the hell out of me.



Your own fault for owning the lesser console.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 30, 2009)

Wait, the Xbox version has a custom soundtrack option? I thought that was _only_ for ringwalks? If you can actually replace the tracks that play during the game as a whole...that would just be ridiculously unfair.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2009)

-cackles maniacally-


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 30, 2009)

Music To Make Love To Your Old lady To While A Kid Is In the Next Room.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 3, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Music To Make Love To Your Old lady To While A Kid Is In the Next Room.


----------



## Arti (Jul 3, 2009)

lol i didn't believe such named album could exist
not it needs a word 'While the kid is in the next room'


----------



## Garfield (Jul 3, 2009)

Are we doing a songs for the driving soul?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 3, 2009)

Some day, we will, Adee.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 3, 2009)

we should make the Ballsy Mix Tape


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 4, 2009)

Just so you can put Arnocorps, Dave?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 4, 2009)

of course


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't know how much ballsy music I have.

I'll probably throw max richter and matt elliott on there.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 4, 2009)

At least you got _some_. All I have is Link removed


----------



## jkingler (Jul 16, 2009)

From Your Stalker, With Love could be fun for a more specific theme. 

Though I seem to recall doing something similar at one point...


----------



## sel (Jul 18, 2009)

Lamb said:


> but I think we should do the Love Songs for the Socially Challenged next, cuz I already picked and uploaded both of my songs >____>



I like this one, actually.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 18, 2009)

I like " From Your Stalker, With Love"


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2009)

I was gonna suggest love songs. But looks like Lamb beat me to it


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 18, 2009)

it's time for another mixtape! woohoo!


----------



## Roy (Jul 18, 2009)

Maybe we can have a Mixtape with haunting vocals?


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 10, 2009)

-jabs thread-

Is it time yet? D:


----------



## jkingler (Aug 10, 2009)

Feels like it.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I like " From Your Stalker, With Love"


I have two songs for that



Roy said:


> Maybe we can have a Mixtape with haunting vocals?



And one for that.

My suggestion(though I'm sure it's been mentioned): Awesome Covers


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 10, 2009)

i'm still keen on the idea of choosing songs based from a photograph


----------



## jkingler (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmmm...Could be good. But...

/predicts Weezer, Filter, and other obvious choices


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 10, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> i'm still keen on the idea of choosing songs based from a photograph



That sounds like a cool idea. It'd have be one epic ass picture though


----------



## Koolaidbtnh (Aug 23, 2009)

Wait? whats the point of the mixtape? if anyone here has any skill on the mic why not just put together a mixtape of all member audio?


----------



## Disco_Juan (Aug 25, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> i'm still keen on the idea of choosing songs based from a photograph


This sounds amazing.


----------



## sel (Aug 30, 2009)

What I think a good Idea to do would be to do what we did with deciding the albums for the listening parties -- I'll just choose a random reg and let him have his theme for that certain mixtape. The next mixtape theme will be chosen by another one, and the next another one. What way we don;t have to count tallies for each of these awesome idea which would probably never get off the ground if we were to carry on as we were.

edit: And the member is Davey. Name your theme and let's get going. Next membersto post below me set the queue for subsequent mixtapes -- but I do remind that there will be a fair bit of time inbetween each one so be patient.

edit2: Thread coming soon for his one then..


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm going to go uninspired and go with my last suggestion: Music to break shit to.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh yes, I'm number two!


----------



## jkingler (Aug 30, 2009)

I am with Davey. I have hella songs I'd submit for that theme. I just pray that Limp Bizkit only winds up on that mix as an ironic entrant and not from someone who actually likes it.


----------



## Lamb (Aug 30, 2009)

I think we should limit it to one song :x


----------



## Yosha (Aug 30, 2009)

Bubbles said:


> Hmmmm the Mix Tape III should be 'Music for the Mad Hatters Tea Party' that could be some trippy stuff


this one is my favorite...But with a better name.


----------



## Daedus (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm still on board with the photograph idea.

I also posit that a mixtape based on movie genres would be fun.


----------



## Disco_Juan (Aug 31, 2009)

Lamb said:


> I think we should limit it to one song :x


What the fuck?


----------



## Lamb (Nov 2, 2009)

I think we should get down to doing a new mixtape.

I believe the photograph one should be up next. And believe we should start the process of getting a photograph chosen. :3


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 3, 2009)

Masa Def said:


> this one is my favorite...But with a better name.


A better name? But if it wasn't the Mad Hatters Tea Party how would you explain it? I don't know anyone who isn't at least vaguely aware of the Alice in Wonderland story.

Anyway. A picture would be a good idea but who should pick it? Personally I wouldn't choose something moody or atmospheric as I think it would clash with the first themes done already. Could be interesting.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey guys. I was pretty inactive around here most of last semester, i.e., when most of the brainstorming went down. What mixtapes did y'all get done?

Also, for an instrument specific mix, I'd love one for the cello and for the saxophone. Those would be amazing.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 29, 2010)

Let's get this show on the road. 

*Songs for the Summer. *

Except, we may need a catchier title? Bubbles will be pleased.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 29, 2010)

I reccomend as lesser known mix tape


bands that never really got the attetion they deserved


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> I reccomend as lesser known mix tape
> 
> 
> bands that never really got the attetion they deserved



Welcome to the Music Department.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Welcome to the Music Department.



thanks man


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Let's get this show on the road.
> 
> *Songs for the Summer. *
> 
> Except, we may need a catchier title? Bubbles will be pleased.



Sunshine over the treeline Mixtape.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 29, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> I reccomend as lesser known mix tape
> 
> 
> bands that never really got the attetion they deserved



He might not have been completely honest with you. I detect sarcasm. 

Seeing as you're new here, you have no idea how we [the MD] operate. I'll have you know we don't do mainstream, unless it is noteworthy (rare)  

---

So ... ideas for a catchy title?

-ed- it's a start, Doc hehe


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 29, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> *Songs for the Summer.*



These are a few from the top of my head. I don't have access to my music collection at the moment, so I may have to make a few amendments to this list later on.

Horizons - _An Horse_
Let Go - _Frou Frou_
July! July! - _The Decemberists_
For the Windows in Paradise - _Sufjan Stevens_
Hearing Voices - _Aram Bedrosian_
The Mall and Misery - _Broken Bells_
Sea Legs - _The Shins_
Going On - _Gnarls Barkley_
Horchata - _Vampire Weekend_


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 29, 2010)

Uhm. You're not familiar with the mixtape process, are you? No worries.

 First, we come up with an idea [someone pitches an idea], that's what this thread is for. Then we all accept once we have a catchy title for the tape and then the 'pitcher' does all the work in setting up a thread in which details are posted and lists before when you must have submitted your entries [usually limited to two songs per person]


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 29, 2010)

Ah, my apologies.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 29, 2010)

If we so this I got a track "I go home" Or "up all night" by the urge


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2010)

Dan Hibiki said:


> He might not have been completely honest with you. I detect sarcasm.
> 
> Seeing as you're new here, you have no idea how we [the MD] operate. I'll have you know we don't do mainstream, unless it is noteworthy (rare)
> 
> ...



Grass Blades and Serenades
Sunburns and Nocturnes
Rustling Trees and Warm Melodies

I can go on...


----------



## Disco_Juan (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know why we haven't done the photo/art one yet...  T'would be epic.
I'm go for the summer fun one too, though it seems rather inexpressive.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2010)

I suggest:

Chill tunes, burnt friends and bronzed lovers


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Apr 1, 2010)

Disco_Juan said:


> I'm go for the summer fun one too, though it seems rather *inexpressive*.



Doesn't have to be that way ... 

The limit is your imagination, I'd say, no? 



Hangat?r said:


> I suggest:
> 
> Chill tunes, burnt friends and bronzed lovers



Mhmm ...


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2010)

Next mixtape theme:

the Super Villain Lounge


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

I dunno about that

but someday, we should make a mixtape of "Music we would listen to if we were ________"

and replace the blank with some iconic character. :33


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 13, 2010)

Music we would listen to if we were Christopher Walken."


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

exactly  !


----------



## Garfield (Apr 14, 2010)

Music we would listen to if we were a Lamb


I want a mixtape of the sort:
Songs to flip through while speeding in your car
:3


----------



## Garfield (Apr 14, 2010)

Mine comes before yours etymologically


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2010)

Music for floating in the clouds

Sunday night Jam

Diary of a schizophrenic


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 16, 2010)

Music that music would listen to

Mmmmeta.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 18, 2010)

Music To Match Your Favourite Book

(Or anything literary related <3)


----------



## sel (Apr 18, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Music To Match Your Favourite Book
> 
> (Or anything literary related <3)



I can get behind this


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2010)

OD at High Tea.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 18, 2010)

I would honestly go for something as simple as Sing Along Songs. 

Especially since I am sure we could tweak that theme to be a lot more interesting. 

E.g. Sing-Along Songs for a Long Drive with Nothing to Think About.

Or... Sinestro's Sinister Sing-Along. (Maybe/not really, but that could be a fun insider side-project...)

Etc. W/e.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 18, 2010)

adee said:


> Music we would listen to if we were a Lamb



this playlist would only have two songs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVZDbHUG-_0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNTxr2NJHa0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 19, 2010)

I propose _Epic Songs for Dramatic Moments _I need some excitement in my life, we all do!


----------



## Disco_Juan (Apr 27, 2010)

Pick a movie, base songs around it?  Something like re-writing the soundtrack.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 27, 2010)

I feel like it might be a cool idea for MDers to make their own mixtapes on the side and pass them around to each other. 

E.g. pick 10 and sequence 10 songs to briefly summarize yourself/your taste in music/whatever. It might be an infuriating process for most of us, since that's a lot of reflecting and winnowing, but it could be fun. 

/figures most will just stick to 8tracks, but still...


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2010)

Still submit my "Super Villain Lounge" theme for the next mixtape.

Might even head it, unless the Jovester wants to.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 13, 2010)

I thinks we need to get on this


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 13, 2010)

Disco_Juan said:


> Pick a movie, base songs around it?  Something like re-writing the soundtrack.



I think this is an awesome idea.

Though far more difficult in practice than in theory.



> Music To Match Your Favourite Book



This one sounds like it would be ideal for an individual mix-tape trade. Everyone picks a book, and puts up their mix for their book. (8 Tracks is the easy answer here, but in no way precludes the addition of a constructed and uploaded/downloadable mix).

But I still say this is the Win: 





> the Super Villain Lounge


----------



## Lamb (Jul 13, 2010)

I like the idea of Super Villain Lounge, but have no idea what I would send. x___x

By the way bros, I'm serious, we need to get on this shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 13, 2010)

Hell yeah.

I have a few I'd send, but it'd take me awhile to narrow it down.

You're more than welcome to make the thread, George; it'd probably help if we had an active thread for the new tape.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 13, 2010)

I think you should do it Boskov, the responsibility frightens me v__v


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, I certainly could; but, were it to lazily slink back a few pages, I may forget about it.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 14, 2010)

I guess I could do it, but probably not until tomorrow night, and that could possibly mean never.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll do it, if you let me. I've got plenty of time. I did a good job last time, I'll do one better this time. If you let me.


----------



## Lamb (Jul 14, 2010)

Honestly Rob, after how awesomely you handled the last Mixtape, I'd be thoroughly pleased if you handled this one too.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't object.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2010)

All right. Thanks George, Joe. 

I have to go in a moment, run some errands, but when I get back I'll start cracking on a thread immediately with the announcement, rules, terms etc. 

I bet everyone will love the shit of this idea. Hopefully it won't prove too hard. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 23, 2010)

*Ideas for future Mix-tapes*:

-Doing multiple (2-4 at most) tapes at a time.
-Getting an MD Mixtape album cover a week contest going in the Art Department (or even on DA if anyone feels up to promoting)
-Chronicling them on 8 Track as well as saved files.

-2 Hour limit a tape?
-Judge/Compiler gets to personalize/arrange the mix

-Large enough b-Sides should be released as secondary mixes.

-Write-ups from contributors on the 8-track pages

Thoughts?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2010)

Catatonik said:


> *Ideas for future Mix-tapes*:
> 
> -Doing multiple (2-4 at most) tapes at a time.
> -Getting an MD Mixtape album cover a week contest going in the Art Department (or even on DA if anyone feels up to promoting)
> ...



I brought up the idea for more frequent mixtapes; didn't go over well then, but maybe people will be more receptive now. I'd do maybe one a month.

I'm certainly not in favor of 2 hour mixtapes. I think 75 minutes a volume, tops. 75-90 minutes is a classic mixtape. And I'm certainly fearful of people submitting 15-20 minute songs with extended lengths.

Secondary mixes is a great idea, though. I'd love altered versions of the Original Mixtape's cover art for it.

I did make a thread to discuss mixtape procedure, maybe we can delineate things there: Me


----------



## Garfield (Jul 25, 2010)

Can you guys make a popular music mixtape and have it be better than a popular popular music mixtape?


----------



## Catatonik (Jul 25, 2010)

My suggestion for next theme, based on Adees idea:

We Make This Look So Easy; Pop Goes the MD


----------



## delirium (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh man.. I already know which song to use if we do that. Although.. some of you might have already hear it last week's show. But I don't care. Easily one of the best if not THE best pop songs in the last decade.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 25, 2010)

Love that title, chris. Totally up for it. Thanks to adeesh for the idea <3


----------



## Dog of War (Aug 4, 2010)

So...how does this work exactly? And I've found vol. 4, but the other 3 are nowhere to be found.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 4, 2010)

Am I the only one who would consider an 80s Mixtape?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2010)

Yoshi said:


> Am I the only one who would consider an 80s Mixtape?



Probably not.

But, I'd probably not fit with the theme; the 80s is all Neo-Prog and Death Metal to me.


----------



## delirium (Aug 5, 2010)

Or we can start that pop mixtape... like... NOW


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2010)

delirium said:


> Or we can start that pop mixtape... like... NOW



Nothing's stopping you. .


----------



## delirium (Aug 5, 2010)

You must have me confused with someone who's not lazy.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 5, 2010)

I will pick up another project if it's alright with you guys. Thing is though, I've been working 11 hours a day and this won't stop until sep 3. No real problem though. 

Don't forget chris' idea. At least 2 people need to jump in.

Someone asked for vol 1,2 and 3? I can give you 2 and 3 at least when I get home (at work now - mobile)

Also, new idea;

'Wild and Horny, All We Want Is Sex'


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 5, 2010)

I have volume 1 on my mediafire account I believe. Someone should be able to post the link here (net is restricted in Iceland i'm afraid D

I like Chris' idea (simply because I have an entire bank of songs ready for such a suggestion) but I also like the Sex idea D:


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 5, 2010)

I wish that someone were me dm, but I know not how to find your account.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 5, 2010)

Catatonik said:


> My suggestion for next theme, based on Adees idea:
> 
> We Make This Look So Easy; Pop Goes the MD



*Thumbs up*

This should be interesting.


----------



## Catatonik (Aug 9, 2010)

I am all over Pop Goes the MD; We Make This Look easy.

I certainly have the time to handle this one. Picture as well actually... 

So, with that said, once Rob is ready, we'll put up the introduction thread and start taking submissions.


----------



## destroy_musick (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuck yeah


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 9, 2010)

I quite like the Pop idea, as well as Dan's recent suggestion.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 9, 2010)

Agreed. I'd be happy to contribute to Dan's idea next, since it seems like something we could all get behind.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone up for an "on the road"/road trip sort of mixtape? I'm a bit surprised no one's mentioned the idea yet.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm definitely open to that. I have made so many road trip mixes myself it's sort of cake, though. But it would be cool to see what everyone else would throw in there.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2010)

Cooking music .


----------



## Lamb (Aug 19, 2010)

I personally think some sort of cabaret themed mix would be good next =x


----------



## Laurens (Sep 6, 2010)

Maybe a Beach Mix?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 6, 2010)

Just a bunch of indie rock and "chillwave."


----------



## Laurens (Sep 6, 2010)

oh well it was just an idea ...


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 6, 2010)

You're free to make whatever suggestions, bro.

I was just joking; all suggestions thus far have been fine.


----------



## Yoshi (Sep 7, 2010)

I'd like to see one called _The Lonely Hearts Club _or_ Singles For Singles_. Basically songs about or that a single person would listen to either to make them forget about love, long for love, or get over lost love.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 7, 2010)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Just a bunch of indie rock and "chillwave."



I dunno, I tend to prefer a mixture of Sunn O))), Khanate, and Merbow when I'm sipping Coronas and working on my tan.

or would that all be considered "chillwave"?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2010)

Chillwave was that, like, 3 month fad of that low key indietronica.

So far as I understood it.


----------



## delirium (Sep 7, 2010)

Laurens said:


> oh well it was just an idea ...



Don't mind doc. He doesn't like beaches.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 7, 2010)

I the cold, forgotten and frostbitten mountains of the north.

Preferably in Scandinavian country with some indecipherable lettering.


----------



## delirium (Sep 7, 2010)

It's closer than you think, as it always is; your heart.


----------



## Shiranui (Oct 28, 2010)

Is it possible to organize a Halloween themed mixtape before the actual holiday?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 28, 2010)

Probably not, to be honest.

Though you could try, if you'd like.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 6, 2011)

How about a covers mixtape. We haven't done this in a long while but the past ones were excellent. Would you guys mind if I did it?


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 7, 2011)

i have a soft-spot for covers; so I am up for this


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 7, 2011)

I would enjoy it as well.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 7, 2011)

if I get another yay or two, I'll think we'll have enough representation! I'll get the OP formatted (as if copy pasting Jove and Dan's threads with minor changes takes effort)


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 8, 2011)

I still have the mp3 skits that I should have re-uploaded along with the tape xD the midi files (I think they were) weren't cutting it. Truth be told, I probably won't do it.

Digging the cover idea, and sure Adeesh, have at it.


----------



## Jasmine1314 (Apr 29, 2011)

Naruto songs: sakura s theme, sadness and sorrow, hero s come back, closer, sign, for you, shutsujin, blue bird, loong kiss goodbye, distance, go, stance punks, distance long shot party, remember, little by little, Asian Kung-fu generation. Well, I'm a Naruto lover, so, I want to share these music with you. Enjoy !


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd like this to be up again.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 5, 2011)

I would so fucking be up for this.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 14, 2011)

So would I, Yoshi, so would I.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 5, 2011)

Just throwing in an idea:

cyberpunk mix


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 5, 2011)

Was about to bump this thread.

I like this idea; I think we should just start throwing shit at a wall and see what fits.

Anything, really sanguine bullshit like "Summer Nights on the Beach" to brooding bullshit like "Music for a Forest Fire."  Half of the fun is seeing what everyone thinks about the title and how they interpret it.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey guys, I haven't been around here in ages ("here" being all of NF). I made a mix on this site called 8tracks.com, where you can upload your own tracks for the mix. I called mine , and I'm sure at least a few MD'ers will like it.

Let me know what y'all think, and if you like it enough, I'll PM you a download link for the files.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 12, 2012)

Speaking of mixtapes. How about actually producing music and coming up with a mixtape compilation of our own creations? Fl Studio/Abelton Live/Etc 

Instrumentals, acapellas, even collabs. Whatever comes to mind.


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 9, 2013)

Damn this looks like a cool idea.

I've been working on a battle style rap mixtape myself. Already finished with the first 4 of 12 tracks


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 21, 2013)

An NF mix sounds noice. But what about if we made our own mixtape with our OWN music that we've made? Even collaborating with other members and making tracks to fill in the list. 

The first official NF Mixtape


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 11, 2014)

Perhaps we should reintroduce this on a monthly scale. 

Even if it's just an EP, we could do a selection of our favorite stuff of the month (or general recent stuff we've discovered).


----------



## Buskuv (May 11, 2014)

So, recently released or just recently discovered?

Or both.


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2014)

Boskov

the answer is always why not both


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2014)

I would put preference on recently released, then recently discovered.


Like, that song I posted in HR was uploaded online two months ago, but I would put it in since it's recent enough. Like, it doesn't have to be _right right now_, but within the last few months. Or, as it could be, the _next_ few months.


----------



## scerpers (May 12, 2014)

i didn't read any of the replies in this thread but making a mixtape could be really fun


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2014)

I like like idea of an EP, where a small group of us commit one song. The old mixtapes were so fucking massive even I had a hard time listening through.


So that's my concept: small, monthly EP's (or capped at 10 tracks) centered around current tracks (current or within 2-3 months). Released to the forum at large.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2014)

I think that's an excellent idea Jove

let's make it happen


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 12, 2014)

We got two weeks for May. New Swans album, new POBPAH album, lots of cool new stuff on Bandcamp and Soundcloud.

I say if anyone wants in, chime in. Otherwise I guess me, Boskov, and Para can choose two songs each for a 6 song EP.


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2014)

YES!

And I'm sure Zorn has released a new album, so I can counter-balance your trendy yuppie sensibilities.


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2014)

Boskov trying to kill the Mixtape before it becomes too mainstream


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2014)

I would just hate for it all to be stuff that's gotten an 8 or higher on Pitchfork.


----------



## scerpers (May 13, 2014)

we're doing a noise rock mixtape? because i haven't listened to much swans but that's what they mostly play right?
also pickfork is shit why do you even go there?


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2014)

Swans plays all kinds of music

to say they only play Noise rock is inaccurate


----------



## scerpers (May 13, 2014)

oh                well


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2014)

I mean they do do noise rock

and other genres

There's variety

Swans is great, Scorp


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2014)

I'ma look for stuff.


----------



## scerpers (May 13, 2014)

so what's the theme right now?


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2014)

I think this one is just new shit


----------



## scerpers (May 13, 2014)

awesome
                  .


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2014)

We might just test this out with Jove, Para and myself because, as Jove said up in the thread, the early mixtapes were fucking insanely long, so we want to see if people react better to smaller ones.

I like the 6 song EP mixtape idea.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 13, 2014)

May is turning out to be a full month.


----------



## scerpers (May 13, 2014)

fuck you make it 8 so i can get in on this shit


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2014)

Yeah, damn.

Is there even a list of what came out this month?  I'd hate to have to scroll through nodata to find out what's actually come out in the past month.


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2014)

You mean two


----------



## Buskuv (May 13, 2014)

No.


----------



## Krory (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2014)

I may have a song that came out late March


----------



## scerpers (May 13, 2014)

dj rashad actually released an EP today


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 13, 2014)

I use  as my check on what is coming out, but as far as a list of what came out in a month, I'm not sure.


----------



## scerpers (May 14, 2014)

Link removed
came out the 5th


----------



## Vault (May 15, 2014)

Joinage


----------



## scerpers (May 15, 2014)

10 is the limit 2 per dude
i think you're too late mate


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2014)

we should set a deadline for this otherwise this wont ever get done

what say we submit our songs by Sunday?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 15, 2014)

I think we should put this together soon. 

I got an idea.


Let's start a catch-up series starting this week: best of 2014 EP series. 


Then in two weeks we curate our May 2014 EP.



Would you guys be able to get me a track apiece by Saturday for The MD Presents the Best of 2014, Volume 1?


Any ideas for album artwork?


----------



## Parallax (May 15, 2014)

that's a great idea, I can definitely have a song ready by Saturday

I don't know about artwork tho


----------



## Buskuv (May 16, 2014)

One song or two for best of 2014?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 16, 2014)

I was thinking one, and we just do one installment a month for the new few months, or until we feel we've "caught up."


----------



## Buskuv (May 16, 2014)

Works for me.


----------



## scerpers (May 16, 2014)

i'm down with it


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 16, 2014)

Alright then, I'll take 2 tracks from everybody that wants to name them by Sunday, either send the tracks or give me the names and i'll download.


The tracks have to be from January through April 2014.


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2014)

So I can pick?


----------



## scerpers (May 16, 2014)

sent you my picks jove


----------



## Buskuv (May 16, 2014)

My biggest conundrum isn't which songs to pick, but whether to play it a little safe or go all out with the songs.  I want it to be a good flowing, accessible EP, but there's some gnarly shit out this year that won't fly with everyone.

I will also punch anyone who puts a re-released track as their selection.


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2014)

Bos playing it safe  come on son.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 16, 2014)

Don't worry Boskov... I am triple checking everything. Anything not from 2014 is insta-leted.


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2014)

So jove confirm. Can I pick


----------



## scerpers (May 16, 2014)

how fucking tough is it to know when an album is released
come on guys


----------



## Buskuv (May 16, 2014)

It's not that; I'm just picky.


----------



## scerpers (May 16, 2014)

don't be picky
or else i'll post 2 more tracks and take up your slot


----------



## Buskuv (May 16, 2014)

You forget that this is my land, and my word is law.


----------



## scerpers (May 16, 2014)

for                          now  :ari


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 17, 2014)

Getting good stuff, though for length i might have to make some cuts.


----------



## scerpers (May 17, 2014)

w-which ones


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 17, 2014)

Dunno. Depends on which ones you prioritize. Let me know which ones are your primary pick.


----------



## scerpers (May 17, 2014)

forgot which two i sent you
i think one by doss and one by hologram_ 
holy haunted box i think it's called
i prefer that one


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2014)

sending my two songs, they're both 4 mins


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2014)

That's rube length, Para.

Also, are you just going to zip it and upload the files or are you going the 8tracks route?


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> Getting good stuff, though for length i might have to make some cuts.



You can cut my second one if need be, unless you still want to make the first one of your picks.


----------



## scerpers (May 17, 2014)

feel free to cut out both of matts picks


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2014)

Jove, please remove Scorp's tracks.

That way the mixtape will be good!


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 17, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That's rube length, Para.
> 
> Also, are you just going to zip it and upload the files or are you going the 8tracks route?




I've always hated 8tracks skip limits.


----------



## Buskuv (May 17, 2014)

I've never gotten too far into 8tracks, because I agree with you, I was just curious how we were doing it.  Also, we gonna advertise it?  I'll bet I could force Shodai to put it in that NF rag he's got going.

We also need art.


----------



## scerpers (May 17, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Jove, please remove Scorp's tracks.
> 
> That way the mixtape will be good!


wow              rude :ari


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2014)

How's this lookin', Jove-kun?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 18, 2014)

38 minutes.

Thinking about whether I want to add a second song from me or leave it as is.,



Anyone adverse to giving me one sentence descriptors for the songs?


IE, for Odonis Odonis I would say 

"Spastic noise-rock from Toronto."


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2014)

Psychedelic, swamply black Metal?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 18, 2014)

Yeah. What is it and where are they from.


I'll do the rest with the cover and the album info (ie, what's the name of the album, and when it was released).


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2014)

Just gonna add 'from Greece' to it.

Psychedelic, swampy Black Metal from Greece.


----------



## Voynich (May 19, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Just gonna add 'from Greece' to it.
> 
> Psychedelic, swampy Black Metal from Greece.



You meant 'Middle of the pack prog by numbers so on cue that a Google bot could have made it from Greece' right?


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2014)

Hey!

None of those were like that.


----------



## Parallax (May 19, 2014)

when will this be ready for distribution :33


----------



## scerpers (May 19, 2014)

when it's ready fake-para :ari


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2014)

I'm ready, I-I-I-I-I-I'm ready.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2014)

So when it's ready for distribution, will we do some sort of Listening Party for the Mixtape(s)?


----------



## Buskuv (May 20, 2014)

I have no idea what Jove's doing with it.


----------



## scerpers (May 20, 2014)

seemed like it was basically done when he sent it to me


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2014)

Jove wants to see if he can get some kind of forum banner or attention with the help of the higher ups


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2014)

That'd be nice - it was done with the Flash Fiction contest, can't see why we couldn't get that done.

Either way, was quite awesome to listen to.


----------



## scerpers (May 20, 2014)

put it in a forum wide announcement
like with the opt out of viglink thing


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

Any banners yet, Jove-san?


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

Why hasn't anyone made a banner yet?


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

Dream hates us.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

Well shit, I could have told you that.

It's bollocks that the Bath House, of all places, get a banner.


----------



## scerpers (May 21, 2014)

we're so primitive compared to the bathhouse 
then again they never had a dude on the banner so maybe not


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

You know I often think if I could enter the BH Banner contest and succeed with making a banner with naked dudes.

But then I remembered it's 98% straight balling alpha males so...

Maybe if Christina and Renee were still running the joint...


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

I could try to make a banner for this place but, y'know...


----------



## scerpers (May 21, 2014)

no i don't please enlighten me


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

A) I suck

B) My ideas suck

C) It would probably not even be used


----------



## scerpers (May 21, 2014)

it'll probably be used if no one else posts one


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

We're also assuming Preet would even approve the use of a banner.


----------



## scerpers (May 21, 2014)

i guess kiii really should try and seduce him


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

Who knows if he even swings that way?


----------



## scerpers (May 21, 2014)

i'm                     amusing


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

Mixtape images should be pretty easy.

Either just a picture of a tape or the song titles that look written on a tape or something.  Easy, peasy.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

Question would be size.


----------



## Buskuv (May 21, 2014)

Yeah, that's something we should know, too.

GEE, IT SURE WOULD BE NICE IF JOVE WERE AROUND TO HELP US FIGURE OUT EXACTLY WHAT WE SHOULD BE DOING


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2014)

Story of my life - wanting to do stuff and being stymied.


----------



## scerpers (May 21, 2014)

that's the opposite from me


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2014)

I still have no idea what we're looking for so I just made something like the BH and KL forum banners.


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2014)

Two more versions.

One goes through all of the bands/artists and song titles.

Second just lists the bands/artists.





Everything's saved so if this is actually to someone's liking I can change some things.  Namely probably slowing some things down.


----------



## scerpers (May 22, 2014)

looks good krory
looks really good


----------



## Vault (May 22, 2014)

Rofl Para put lakers after all hahahahaha


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2014)

I wasn't going to, but then I remember all the shit talk you did so i decided to put it in


----------



## scerpers (May 22, 2014)

life's hard you know


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2014)

also I like the banner's Krory

I think we should use them.


----------



## scerpers (May 22, 2014)

agreed                .


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2014)

Excellent.


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2014)

Co-signed.

Now we just need DREAM TO DO HIS JOB.


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2014)

Also, doubling posting like a mug:

Once we get this ball rolling with the mixtapes, possibly with newer entrants, we could always do themed ones, or set rules or something.  Seasons, decades, styles, etc.


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2014)

I love the idea of themed ones

I actually thought that would be the natural progression of the Mixtape to be honest.

I think a quarterly or bi annual of the current year's music would be good and then throughout the months of the year we have various themes.


----------



## scerpers (May 22, 2014)

themed ones sounds fun


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2014)

I know this might not be a very popular idea but I was thinking I would dig some kind of covers-compilation... while preferably staying away from the extremely typical stuff like Hendrix doing _All Along The Watch Tower_, or Johnny Cash doing _Hurt_.

...or worse, like, half of _Nirvana Unplugged_ since it was mostly covers of the Vaselines, David Bowie, Meat Puppets, etc.


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2014)

Covers are fine.  I think the more unique and... I guess out there kind of themes will be more interesting, because I want to show off music that really doesn't see the light of day outside of small blogs and such.

However, the more we start up the Mixtapes, the less I'm going to try to keep it normal.


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2014)

covers could be a theme we do!


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2014)

It'd actually be a pretty cool mixtape, and something a lot of people could get behind.

I already have my song!


----------



## scerpers (May 22, 2014)

AUTUMN MIXTAPE IS SOMETHING I CAN GET BEHIND


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2014)

it's not even summer yet, Scorp


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2014)

Seriously.

Though to be fair, seasons mixtapes are pretty low-tier.  Much to Jove's inevitable chagrin, I'd rather not do those, at least not at first, because they're really... not as fun as some more specific or unique ones.


----------



## scerpers (May 22, 2014)

Parallax said:


> it's not even summer yet, Scorp





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Though to be fair, seasons mixtapes are pretty low-tier.  Much to Jove's inevitable chagrin, I'd rather not do those, at least not at first, because they're really... not as fun as some more specific or unique ones.


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2014)

>MFW for covers I'd pick something like this just to fuck with people


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2014)

Forum announcement (ie, the top banner) coming shortly.


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 22, 2014)

We could do a 2014 mixtape for every three months. So one in June, one in September, and the December. It would help with the dates, since it's hard to figure out what comes out in what month due to leaking and advances and stuff. And if a month is particularly thin, it would save us from a mediocre mixtape.


I still like the concept, though. But as long as we are committed to EP lengths, I'm open to whatever.


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2014)

quarterly is perfect imo

I think we should nominate topics we would like to do


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2014)

I'm cool with whatever you guys pick, I just might need some help since you guys are musically attuned than I am.

So someone tell me when we have a new topic idea. :33 I know you mentioned a Best of May in your post but it seems like we're discussing quarterly now for that?

But that was a great opening post, Jove.


----------



## Buskuv (May 23, 2014)

Alright, so after we get May done (or are we doing that anymore?), we should decide on our next topic.  

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 26, 2014)

Gonna need your Best of May 2014 tracks by he end of this week. There's any number of easily google'd resources to see what came out (either as albums, singles, or advance tracks) this month.


----------



## scerpers (May 26, 2014)

got it coach


----------



## Buskuv (May 26, 2014)

Thanks, dad.


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2014)

will give tracks by tomorrow


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2014)

No idea in hell what I'm choosing.

Yes.


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2014)

I can pick now right?


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2014)

Yes.

Send 2 tracks. At least 1 will be selected, but no guarantees that two will. 

No guarantees that everyone will be represented equally, either.

All that matters is a listenable length.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2014)

Boskov mad that he can't send 2 10 min songs


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2014)

Shoot one at 30?

I KNOW there's been some Drone Doom released in May, son.


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2014)

May hasn't been prolific  this should be interesting.


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2014)

Para mad as fuck he can't pick Swans


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2014)

I was expecting at least three Swans tracks.


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2014)

It really hasn't.

There's some goodies, though, especially on the harsher side of things, but there's still a couple days left.


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2014)

I'm just gonna submit the 32 minute track.


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2014)

Triple posting, no fucks:

Fire! Orchestra is releasing Enter on the 30th, but, as per usual fare, it's two 20 minute tracks.  I hate this format!


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2014)

You forget Vault, there are some short songs on To Be Kind


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2014)

You obviously want something from disc 2  Too bad oxygen is the shortest track there at a whooping 8 minutes


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2014)

No depth... I've got 12 albums to sift from and some advance singles.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2014)

But are they any good


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2014)

I found my first track  moving on to the second. 

12 albums? Wait what? This month has been dry.


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2014)

Depending on how many people are on this one, you may just get one, like last time.


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2014)

Ahh I see that works either way.


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2014)

Which albums, Jove?

I need to know because that sounds bonkers.

Also, Eno and Hyde released an album Warp?  What?


----------



## Krory (May 27, 2014)

Sent in my picks. Yay.


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2014)

Bos you didn't know about that collaboration? I haven't listened to it myself


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2014)

Yes Jove send us that list of albums


----------



## Buskuv (May 27, 2014)

Nope.

I haven't kept up with Eno's modern releases.


----------



## scerpers (May 27, 2014)

don't put it together yet
i'm still looking for the perfect picks


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 27, 2014)

From my release list:




> Lykke Li - I Never Learn (2014) 2 May 2014
> The Horrors - Luminous (2014) 2 May 2014
> Gruff Rhys - American Interior (2014) 5 May 2014
> Papercuts - Life Among The Savages (2014) 6 May 2014
> ...




Also, a new song from Cymbals Eat Guitars was released. Probably saving that and the random tracks for when the albums come out.


----------



## Vault (May 27, 2014)

Someone recommended Lykke Li 

I got luminous. Okish album I much prefer primary colours and skying. I hear great things about Sharon's new LP. I'm sure you have already picked up Tune yards new album so I won't even bother to ask rofl


----------



## Buskuv (May 28, 2014)

Oh, neat.

Nothing from my list.

This should be interesting.


----------



## Krory (May 28, 2014)

I was looking at _Luminous_, but I ended up choosing two things not on that list.


----------



## scerpers (May 30, 2014)

finally sent in my track
just 1 because i couldn't really find anything that really had that one special thing you know


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2014)

yeah I only put in 1 myself, but it's 8 minutes.

I think that's fine though since it's an EP, it's meant to be short.


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2014)

So you really went for that I see rofl


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2014)

it's the best release of May Vault, fugoff


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2014)

Put in two but as I told Jove, there's really the one that I'd prefer, no qualms nixing out the second one.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2014)

I'm actually kind of feeling the idea of a covers mixtape as a next one.  I have some interesting ones that I really like a lot :33


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2014)

I'll have to dig around and try to find something that Vault won't berate me endlessly for. :33

I was also thinking another one, maybe at the end of the year or something, is like a "best of" but for the previous decade. So like if we did it on, say, July, we'd do best of July 2004 instead of 2014.


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2014)

Woah woah hold on there. When have I ever berated you about your music


----------



## Buskuv (May 30, 2014)

I'm down for covers.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2014)

people besmirching Vault's good name.


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2014)

Yeah, my name being dragged through the mud


----------



## Buskuv (May 30, 2014)

It's not really a big deal since you do it by yourself anyways.


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2014)

Now it's Bos with that concealed dagger. Ouch


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2014)

stone cold man


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2014)

That was cold blooded


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2014)

Vault said:


> Woah woah hold on there. When have I ever berated you about your music





Also inb4 everyone picks covers by people I've never heard of of songs I never heard of.


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2014)

What's this sudden hostility  smh


----------



## scerpers (May 30, 2014)

if we're doing covers next i have nothing to contribute


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2014)

yes you do

fuck you Scorp


----------



## scerpers (May 30, 2014)

i don't do covers
ever
sorry


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2014)

>Scorp pretends to be the hero of the MD
>Quits


----------



## scerpers (May 30, 2014)

i never quit
i'm just taking a break


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2014)

Fuck you quitter


----------



## scerpers (May 30, 2014)

nope
go fuck yourself


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 30, 2014)

Like Scorp, I fundamentally disavow covers. You guys just contribute more songs to make up for it.


----------



## Buskuv (May 30, 2014)

You people disgust me.


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2014)

Welp, there goes the fun.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2014)

disgraceful


----------



## Buskuv (May 30, 2014)

Us three, bros.

No fun allowed crew can take a hike.


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2014)

Now I know all of my picks are gonna suck.


----------



## scerpers (May 30, 2014)

the faggnificant cover bros


----------



## Ms. Jove (May 30, 2014)

Actually, I know a cover I could use. It's an extremely rare case.


----------



## Vault (May 30, 2014)

I know the cover I would use


----------



## scerpers (May 31, 2014)

actually i have a cover as well
weird


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2014)

add it in then Scorp :33


----------



## scerpers (May 31, 2014)

add it in what


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2014)

Yeah add it where


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2014)

well when we do the next mixtape

not right now.


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2014)

I shouldn't have to 

#learn2context


----------



## Vault (May 31, 2014)

This rube


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 1, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh shit, I have it now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 1, 2014)

Who wants to do the cover, or can do the cover?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 1, 2014)

I really liked Krory's, because it's both functional and artistic.

Krory, do another one.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 1, 2014)

yeah I vote Krory as well, his last one was great.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 1, 2014)

That was a banner. I mean a real cover, like the one I speed-made, except better.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh, shit.

No idea, then.  We lack conviction.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 1, 2014)

We'd also need the tracklist.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 1, 2014)

It needs the tracklist, running time, album title, and release date for each track.


Whomever wants to make the cover can mix it if they want.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2014)

I can give the cover a shot, just lemme know what the tracks are and such.


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2014)

Have a job to go to tomorrow morning but I should have something in the afternoon/evening for us to go forward with. :33


----------



## scerpers (Jun 3, 2014)

fucking krory
how do you even live


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2014)

In pain, self-loathing, and depression.


----------



## Krory (Jun 3, 2014)

Okay, just fired the cover off to Jove.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 5, 2014)

Ok, we're all good to go. I'll send it out to you guys, then get the banner changed.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 6, 2014)

So, what's next?

Is it covers or something else?

The world is our oyster.


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm cool with that but it seems half the normal people are not, so Iunno.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2014)

covers are for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
just putting that out there


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2014)

if no one suggests a good subject/theme

I'm good with covers


----------



## Vault (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm picking that turrible Gigantic cover


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

Now wait for Scorp to come up with absolutely nothing, as usual, and just go with covers by default.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 6, 2014)

Nuh uh.

That's not how it works.  You can't fake meme arrow the topic and then not suggest an alternative; that's rude.  Opinion discarded.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2014)

tracks composed with unusual time signatures


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 6, 2014)

that's rather specific

and I'm sure it'd end up being Jungle, Math Rock and Prog

maybe some Jazz, but I doubt it


----------



## scerpers (Jun 6, 2014)

first of all i've heard things you wouldn't believe
and secondly what's wrong with that?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 6, 2014)

first of all I doubt that
second of all: nothing, I'd like it

but not everyone would be able to contribute


----------



## Krory (Jun 6, 2014)

If we're doing covers and no one else wants to contribute, I'm just going to do Laura Bailey and Arif S. Kinchen singing over Sublime's _What I Got_ in Saints Row III.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> first of all I doubt that



you wanna get the one on m89?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm gonna shoot some ideas around for upcoming Mixtapes.  I kinda wanna keep them with a concrete idea in mind but I wanna be flexible enough that each person can contribute something different.

I was thinking doing specific years in music, but more exceptional/high profile ones (1967. 1977, 1988, 1991, 1994,1997,etc.)  I kinda don't wanna do decade since that's more all over the place and I think having a isolated but fruitful year could be a lot of fun

other ones: Favorite duos, it doesn't have to be just a two man piece, but also groups who were generally dominated by two people

album labels, this may not work but I think a few of us could get something going on this one.


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2014)

The year one sounds more precise. Decade will be so difficult to do and like you said all over the place. Best of 91 :33 I'm excited . Of 97 so many great years 

Ok I'm on board with that!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2014)

we could do a djent mixtape
or a mixtape based off of myers briggs personality types


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 7, 2014)

>djent

Myers Briggs might be cool, though.  Years I could do, but even that could lead to some wildly bizarre mixtapes.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

Boskov implying like the mixtapes weren't gonna be wildly bizarre with his and Scorp's contributions


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 7, 2014)

Saying this as someone who's taking advantage of your efforts to discover new music, I think this is an interesting idea: 



Parallax said:


> I was thinking doing specific years in music, but more exceptional/high profile ones (1967. 1977, 1988, 1991, 1994,1997,etc.)  I kinda don't wanna do decade since that's more all over the place and I think having a isolated but fruitful year could be a lot of fun


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2014)

I was actually going to throw out the idea of doing something like ten, twenty years prior like... our next one is for June, so say do the best of June in 2004, or 1994 (10 or 20 years ago). I didn't really bring it up because I thought we'd be getting too specific and focusing too much on months and years again and might want to do something different.

I have no fucking idea how I would do Myers Briggs.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

Months is too limiting, tbh I don't even like the idea of using seasons in retrospect.  I think a full year of specific ones could be really engaging and varied.  I think we should debate this though, and see what others think.

We could also do genres but that seems obvious and kinda boring?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2014)

I'd like to contribute.

So you propose multiple ones throughout the year, with different themes?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes, that is the goal 

We are trying to keep these compact so we may not always take everyone's contributions but we will do our best.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2014)

That's cool. I'm more interested in taking. I like expanding my musical horizons


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2014)

Ideas we have so far:


Covers (ie, Sufjan Stevens covers "Angel of Death")

Specific Years  (ie, 1968 - which was a better year than 1967 ACTUALLY, 1989, 2007, etc)

Duos (Hall and Oates, Matt & Kim, Wax etc.)

Album Labels (Jagjaguwar, Capitol, EMI, etc.)

Myers Briggs (this might have to be 2 EP's since there's 16 personality types)

Months and Years (ie, April 1994, the month _Parklife_ was released)



*Schedule*


*July*: Open
*August*: Open
*September*: Best of Summer 2014 (tracks from June, July, and August)
*October*: Open
*November*: Open
*December*: Best of Fall 2014 (tracks from September, October, November)


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

1968 better than 67

this troll


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 7, 2014)

September, October, and November are winter?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

yeah Jove, no.  It's gonna be February till winter.  At least


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2014)

Jove 1967 stomps 1968 lol


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2014)

i hate time


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

Don't mean it don't exist


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2014)

Are people seriously trying to argue against 1968 against me?


You know who told me 1968 was better? SISTER FUCKING RAY DID.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

Too bad the Debut is the superior album


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't know why I keep getting involved. You're way better at undermining your credibility than I am.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2014)

**


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

Go home, Scorp


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2014)

The argument here is white light being > velvet underground and nico. 

Holy shit Jove


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2014)

> Duos (Hall and Oates, Matt & Kim, Wax etc.)



I like this idea.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm not here to argue in favor of positions confirmed before we were even born.


I'm here to make sure the mixtape schedule is on pace.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Go home, Scorp



i am               home           
literally and metaphorically


----------



## Vault (Jun 7, 2014)

Jove backing down smh


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

Take a hike, Scorp


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

Nah, I'm cool b


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2014)

Vault said:


> Jove backing down smh




No, I'm backing away slowly. I don't want any of that on me.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2014)

is a great emote


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2014)

Anyway, to keep it on the new page:

Ideas we have so far:


Covers (ie, Sufjan Stevens covers "Angel of Death")

Specific Years  (ie, 1968, 1989, 2007, etc)

Duos (Hall and Oates, Matt & Kim, Wax etc.)

Album Labels (Jagjaguwar, Capitol, EMI, etc.)

Myers Briggs (this might have to be 2 EP's since there's 16 personality types)

Months and Years (ie, April 1994, the month _Parklife_ was released)



*Schedule*


*July*: Open
*August*: Open
*September*: Best of Summer 2014 (tracks from June, July, and August)
*October*: Open
*November*: Open
*December*: Best of Fall 2014 (tracks from September, October, November)


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 7, 2014)

So is June what we're trying to figure out, or what?  Or are we still on covers?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

Also for Duo's I wanna keep it flexible

I wanna have a Bowie and Pop contribution


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 7, 2014)

>implying it's not Fripp and Eno

I guess there could also be a lot of solo artist collabs in general.  Then it might end up just being an electronic mixtape.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> [*]Myers Briggs (this might have to be 2 EP's since there's 16 personality types)



I was actually thinking of having a whole mixtape for a single personality type. It would certainty take much longer to churn out, but we don't have to do them in concession.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't know about that; I think it might be a lot harder than you think.

How would a mixtape for INTJ be all that different from an INTP?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

no, not really

anyways I figure Covers for this month, I just wanted to get the ball rolling naming out theme suggestions and ideas.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> INTJ


dark ambient


Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> INTP


post-rock

nothing saying it's perfect, but trying to figure it out is what makes it fun 
IN MY OPINION BRO


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 7, 2014)

I think it's interesting, too; but that's 16 fucking mixtapes, man.

I'm down with covers.  Give us a deadline so we can get started on it.  Also, probably should let us know in the thread if you plan to participate so we don't inundate Jove with songs again.  Cutting the fat is never fun.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 7, 2014)

Also, Mad World and Hurt are banned.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

how about the Brigg's Meyer Mixtape be based on our personal assignments?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Also, Mad World and Hurt are banned.



Justice


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 7, 2014)

Parallax said:


> how about the Brigg's Meyer Mixtape be based on our personal assignments?



I feel like it'd be the INT show starring P and J, mostly.  It usually is on the internet.

Also adding Hallelujah to the banned list.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm not INT


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 7, 2014)

We might save it for a time when we have more followers or participants.  



[YOUTUBE]cSrC0Ph1yZw[/YOUTUBE]

In all seriousness, I think this is a fantastic cover of Hallelujah.  It's too bad Jeff Buckley always gets the limelight.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2014)

Rightfully so


----------



## scerpers (Jun 7, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> We might save it for a time when we have more followers or participants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]xR0DKOGco_o[/YOUTUBE]
tfw they played us like a damn fiddle


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2014)

I'd say we just assign a Myers-Briggs to every participant and they have to find a song to fit it, and explain it in our "liner notes."


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 7, 2014)

Ok, I'll put a deadline on picking a theme as June 11th.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Brigg's Meyer intimidates me greatly. I'm still down with covers or, as I said earlier, duos.

Though I guarantee my choice for covers will make people very angry.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2014)

are you implying that i listen to anything you pick matt?


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

No, I imply that my mere presence here is a thorn in the side of people like you.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2014)

i have no sides to thorn
checkmate


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

I'll mate _your_ check.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 8, 2014)

Are we ready to scare  away listeners?

I know I'm ready.

We could also do a remix tape.


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2014)

Remix Tape would be interesting.

So what's our category, homeslices?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2014)

Mediafire put a "This file is copyrighted" symbol next to the Best of 2014 mixtape. I took the links down. 


So basically, we need someone that can find a new host and somebody that can host them.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2014)

Why not use MEGA then?


----------



## Ae (Jun 8, 2014)

Here try this


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2014)

I would recommend Mega. :byakuya


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2014)

mega                   works


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok then, MEGA it is. 

Now, someone volunteer to host them.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

i volunteer you


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 9, 2014)

Then the mixtape dies here.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll do it if no one else is willing to?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 10, 2014)

pls                        do


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 10, 2014)

Alright, since no one has suggested anything, we're going with covers for this month and we'll try something else for July.

Capiche?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 10, 2014)

This is actually quite a relevant topic, with Don Henley's recent whining about Frank Ocean and Okkervil River popping up again.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2014)

fuk u Scorp 

I'll host the mixtape then, smfh.  It's gonna be covers.  fuck pitchfork.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 11, 2014)

fuck covers and fuck you


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey, man, that just means less shitty songs.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 12, 2014)

i'm still adding one
it's my civic duty as a music head


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 13, 2014)

So, who am I sending these to and when should I do so?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 13, 2014)

Send them to me, by June 27th. I like figuring out the sequencing.


As far as how they'll be uploaded, I'm still not sure who wants that role. If that person wants to do the sequencing to streamline the project, I'm fine with that. I can just do coordination.



Actually, let's just make a chart:



*July 2014 Mixtape*


*Conceit:* Covers
*Deadline:* June 27th
*Number of tracks to send:* 2 (but designating 1 as the "preferred track")
*Cover Art:* TBD
*Person handling tracklist:* Jove?
*Person uploading:* Para


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2014)

Luc has an ace cover for the Mixtape


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 13, 2014)

Alright, I'll put him down as our artist.


Para, are you our uploader? Does Mega require an account?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2014)

yeah I can upload it.  and yes it does.


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 13, 2014)

hi
para told me i should state in here i'd like to participate for the covers mixtape


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 13, 2014)

oh man

we gon' need to make two mix tapes, soon

I ain't droppin' all my songs to under 3 minutes


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 13, 2014)

Parallax said:


> yeah I can upload it.  and yes it does.




Alright, good. Then it's up to you if you want to do the sequencing. If that's the case, then the tracks are sent to you and you arrange them.


----------



## Krory (Jun 13, 2014)

I suggested this and I don't have anything to contribute yet, dear God.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 13, 2014)

I mean, I have my picks, so whenever.

:laycat


----------



## Parallax (Jun 13, 2014)

We can turn them in after the weekend


----------



## scerpers (Jun 15, 2014)

SENT MY FUCKING PICK JOVE-CHAN


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2014)

I thought you hated covers, Scorp


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2014)

>scorp

I have mine ready for Jove, so I can send him the PM.

I guess.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2014)

I still don't have one.  Trying.

When's the deadline?


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2014)

Can we do two EPs 'cause now I'm finding too many I like.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2014)

We might be able to do two, but let's focus on the first one for now.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah I'm with Boskov on this one, the deadline for songs I guess is Monday or Tuesday?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2014)

Works for me since I've got mine.


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2014)

I was joking anyways. Rambling until I got my picks.

Which I do, but I need to decide which one is my preference.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 15, 2014)

Parallax said:


> I thought you hated covers, Scorp



i                          do


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2014)

I hate covers, too. What a pitiful waste of time.


That said, the cover I include will in fact be the best one.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 16, 2014)

allegedly the best one


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2014)

Still need submissions from Para and anyone else that wants in. I'm gonna start sequencing it next week.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2014)

I'll send mine today


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 19, 2014)

Are we running too long so far, or are we good?

I think you know which will be my preferred song, Jove, but in case you're not sure, ask.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm sending in a few more than usual since I don't actually know how many Jove and Scorp submitted


----------



## scerpers (Jun 19, 2014)

i only submitted one


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2014)

I've got one from Scorp, two from Boskov, 2 from krory, and 1 from vault. Not all will make it, but all together they are 27 minutes. With my choice we hit 31.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2014)

what's our time limit on this one?  I figure we don't go over 45 minutes


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 19, 2014)

>tfw my tracks are almost half of the running time


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2014)

of course they are


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 19, 2014)

But they're so good!

It was hard.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2014)

I wonder if you guys think I'm just kidding when I say EP length.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 19, 2014)

I won't be bound by your 3-4 minute song length conventions.


----------



## Krory (Jun 19, 2014)

Mine will bring down the quality of the entire thing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 20, 2014)

krory said:


> Mine will bring down the quality of the entire thing.




And full on troll-mode is activated. 



Actually, not really. You'd be surprised.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 20, 2014)

i believe matt


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2014)

My pick is clearly the best since Para had the exact same idea  Too bad I beat him to it


----------



## scerpers (Jun 20, 2014)

i bet your pick is shit
just saying


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2014)

No I'm pretty sure this cover is amazing. It was either gonna be that or faith no more's cover of war pigs.  

I shall await your pick scorp


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2014)

Scorp's pick is probably shitty


----------



## Krory (Jun 20, 2014)

I think with my original picks I'd be kicked out of this for eternity, I sent two new ones into Jove last night.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 20, 2014)

I really wanted to do that live jazz cover of Casino Night Zone from Sonic 2, but it isn't mixed or anything and was definitely recorded in the back of the room. It wouldn't fit well.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]I2UHqT1G3U[/YOUTUBE]

Video game Jazz covers are fantastic, but they're basically cheating.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 21, 2014)

someone send me the detailed tracklist when you're all done


----------



## scerpers (Jun 21, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Scorp's pick is probably shitty



you love it you know you do


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

So Boskov is doing the cover for this one, yes?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 21, 2014)

What?

No.

I think Luc is.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2014)

Luc found a cover for this one that is quite good :33


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 21, 2014)

I wanna know the tracklist.

Dis' gon' be good.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2014)

leak the tracklist :33

actually I don't want it leaked till the release of the Mixtapte


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 21, 2014)

lol I don't have it

Jove would never


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

Luc, Boskov, same thing.

I hope Jove at least put in my second set.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 21, 2014)

I dunno about that; I know we're getting more in now.

My two were was about 13 minutes alone.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

No I meant I suggested two, but then I changed my mind about which two to submit so hope I didn't get myself shafted.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 21, 2014)

You should PM him.

Not that he responds, but maybe he'll see it before he goes into hyper-list mode.


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2014)

Well I PMed him the new stuff yesterday so I'm hoping it went through.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes, got it.


12 total tracks right now to choose from.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

I have no qualms with mine being cut down. My preferred track would be the second one listed.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 22, 2014)

i don't really care if mine is going to be in or not


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't really care if Scorp's is going to be in or not.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 22, 2014)

Remove Scorp's so both of mine can be in.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

Remove Scorp's so we can enjoy the mixtape.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2014)

I say we jettison both Scorp's and Krory's to be fair


----------



## Garfield (Jun 22, 2014)

Even biscuit eating Kardashians. Who even allowed them in here?


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

I agree with Parallax.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 22, 2014)

Bring back Boskov's real name.  This injustice should not stand.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 22, 2014)

Shit, I should ask Dream to fix it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

Or you shouldn't.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 22, 2014)

no he              should


----------



## Garfield (Jun 22, 2014)

krory said:


> Or you shouldn't.


Being "ironic" is so last decade.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2014)

>MFW having an awesome name is being "ironic" now


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 22, 2014)

All of you are so last year.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 22, 2014)

Krory confirmed for Lamar Odom's male cousin secretly vying after Chloe.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 29, 2014)

Presumably this should be out soon, so be ready.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 29, 2014)

i'm always ready for you bosksnob


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2014)

I really like this one, but it is kind of a moody, agitated mix.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 29, 2014)

GOOD
we need more of those


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 29, 2014)

I think that's how they've all been thus far.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2014)

That's all it's gonna be I bet 

I uploaded it, we can start distributing it tonight or tomorrow.  I'm at work so I can't give the link right now


----------



## Krory (Jun 29, 2014)

[WAITING INTENSIFIES]


----------



## scerpers (Jun 30, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> I think that's how they've all been thus far.



MOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE


----------



## Ae (Jul 1, 2014)

Where can I get dis!?


----------



## scerpers (Jul 1, 2014)

when it's released


----------



## Krory (Jul 1, 2014)

inb4 never released


----------



## Parallax (Jul 1, 2014)

release coming

tomorrow

look forward to it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 1, 2014)

Did you listen, Para?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 1, 2014)

I actually haven't.  Imma wait till it's formally released


----------



## Krory (Jul 2, 2014)

Sure. "Tomorrow."


----------



## scerpers (Jul 2, 2014)

today is tomorrow
where it at?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 2, 2014)

I just woke up

fall back


----------



## scerpers (Jul 2, 2014)

announcement time


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 2, 2014)

Damnit, Dream.

You had 

ONE 

JOB.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 2, 2014)

why would expect dream to do anything right?


----------



## Krory (Jul 3, 2014)

Dream never did the Flash Fiction either.

We have two entries and it ends in two days. FML.

Also I'm going to say something very stupid, and very disagreeable... but with Weird Al's new album coming out later this month, I say we do a "Comedy/Humor" mixtape.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 3, 2014)

i will submit the aquabats and nothing more


----------



## Parallax (Jul 3, 2014)

Scorp took my submission idea 

so I say we veto it


----------



## scerpers (Jul 3, 2014)

i'll veto my dick in your ass


----------



## Krory (Jul 3, 2014)

I vote for both of those.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 3, 2014)

here comes my dick fake-para


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 10, 2014)

Shit, man, if I'd have heard these earlier, I'd have put up an Acoustic Wizard track and a Brownout presents Brown Sabbath track.  These are fucking great, mang.

Also, thoughts for nexto?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 11, 2014)

We need a forum header for this one.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 11, 2014)

horror in audio format


----------



## Krory (Jul 11, 2014)

krory said:


> Also I'm going to say something very stupid, and very disagreeable... but with Weird Al's new album coming out later this month, I say we do a "Comedy/Humor" mixtape.



This           .


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd be OK with it, but kind of a long the lines of the female artist mixtape, I'd want their to be caveats to avoid obvious/boring copouts... like parodies.  

jk

I'll just make a Residents/Dan Rathburn/Frank Zappa/Captain Beefheart mixtape instead.


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2014)

Zappa mixtape?  

Has someone actually managed to listen to his whole catalogue extensively? I fear the songs would come from maybe 5 albums max


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2014)

I have, dood.

His live albums are spectacular.  He has a few phases, and almost all of them involve comedy.

Mothers era: comedy rock mixed with psyche, (actual) avant-garde, musique concrete, doo wop

Fusion era: where everyone listens to first, usually.  Hot Rats being the big one.

Comedy Rock era: Sheik Yerbouti, Overnite Sensation, gets on more about making party rock without entirely abandoning the earlier elements

Composition era: Starts wanting to have his classical compositions taken seriously and conducted/played by professional ensembles--still goofy, Zappa-esque, but not really funny

Later touring era: Goes back messing with Fusion stuff, gets a lot more interested in synthesizers, etc.  Releases his Magnum Opus live album The Best Band You Never Heard.

Zappa has a huge repetoire, and it's most certainly not from just 5 albums.


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2014)

That's not what I mean Bos  

I'm merely saying how extensive his catalogue is, that very few can confidently provide more obscure Zappa albums/songs. Because I have only got around to 5 maybe 6 albums and they are the more well known albums and that's hardly scratching the surface when it comes to frank.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh, I wasn't being serious about the Zappa mixtape lol.

Nobody would want to do that; or, conversely, people would, but only a very small number of them.  That was facetiousness.


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2014)

Oh I see  my initial reaction says it all, a Zappa mixtape would be difficult 

So what's the ideas for the next mixtape?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm not sure; no one seems to be all that interested, aside from Krory.  

He put forth the idea of a comedy mixtape.  I think Jove had something in mind, but I forget what, exactly.

Ideas are always good.

Except no mood or season mixtapes.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2014)

I'd do a Zappa mixtape


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2014)

Shuddup rube


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2014)

I would too, Para, but I think we'd be the only ones.

Ideas, people!  Themes!

I am still partial to the female musician one; Comedy could work. 

Genre hybrid mixtape?

Collaboration mixtape?

Non-English mixtape?

Abrasive mixtape?

Unsettling mixtape?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2014)

we should do a Post Punk mixtape


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2014)

I thought genre hybrid  

World music mixtape?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2014)

But what constitutes 'World,' though?

That's a little ethnocentric.


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2014)

You know what I mean  

Music which isn't western. More precise now?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2014)

But I said non-English!


----------



## scerpers (Jul 12, 2014)

he's taking you for a ride


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BhCXOMJ2MeY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2014)

Let's make sure to not request a forum header for the next one as well.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2014)

*August 2014 Mixtape*


*Conceit:* 
*Deadline:* July 25th
*Number of tracks to send:* 2 (but designating 1 as the "preferred track")
*Cover Art:*
*Person handling tracklist:* Jove
*Person uploading:* Para



Ideas we have so far:


Covers (ie, Sufjan Stevens covers "Angel of Death")

Specific Years  (ie, 1968, 1989, 2007, etc)

Duos (Hall and Oates, Matt & Kim, Wax etc.)

Album Labels (Jagjaguwar, Capitol, EMI, etc.)

Myers Briggs (this might have to be 2 EP's since there's 16 personality types)

Months and Years (ie, April 1994, the month _Parklife_ was released)

Female musician

Comedy

Genre hybrid

Collaboration

Non-English

Abrasive

Unsettling



*Schedule*


*July*: Covers
*August*: Open
*September*: Best of Summer 2014 (tracks from June, July, and August)
*October*: Open
*November*: Open
*December*: Best of Fall 2014 (tracks from September, October, November)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2014)

And to complete the triple post, some ideas:



Songs under 2 minutes (everyone gets four entries)


Songs over 7 minutes (everybody gets one and no one will ever listen to it)


Japanese Jazz


Songs about Rebellion


Historical Songs


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 18, 2014)

Jove-kun, I will kill you.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]EyjzjhSQumE[/YOUTUBE]

ACOUSTIC WIZARD HAPPENIN' RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2014)

wrong thread doe


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 18, 2014)

it's ok

same people in both


----------



## scerpers (Jul 18, 2014)

i can do unsettling and abrasive i tell you what


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2014)

Ideas thus far. We should decide upon one by Monday or Tuesday to get everything put together in time.




Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> I would too, Para, but I think we'd be the only ones.
> 
> Ideas, people!  Themes!
> 
> ...





Ms. Jove said:


> And to complete the triple post, some ideas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 18, 2014)

Jove, all we have are freeloaders. 



They want in with the music part, but not the logistics footwork.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 18, 2014)

I like the idea of a non-English one personally.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm cool with none english.


----------



## Vault (Jul 18, 2014)

If that happens I'm going African. I'm sure none of you rubes would do it


----------



## scerpers (Jul 19, 2014)

none english might be cool


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2014)

Ok then, Non-English it is. This might have to be a repeating concept, or we can narrow down our focus to a specific kind of genre, or specific language.


Get me two potential tracks by Friday.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2014)

yeah we can do this multiple times


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 20, 2014)

We're gonna have to... 


This is one where I'm gonna try for a true mix... I'd prefer if you sent me tracks in two different languages.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2014)

Inb4 they're all Japanese, Spanish and Icelandic.


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2014)

I already said I'm going African


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2014)

I bet Boskov is still gonna choose a Japanese song


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2014)

I was going to suggest a moratorium on Japanese, but I we could turn people off without at least one.


We need someone to do album art, by the way.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2014)

I think we've got enough diversity to be OK.


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm thrilled everyone seems to be on the same page in regards to not picking Japanese music. No offence ofcourse but it seems everyone was dreading the mixtape being filled with it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2014)

Well, now I HAVE to put some kind of abrasive Japanese avant-prog band on there.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2014)

I was gonna stick either a French or Persian song 

but also a Japanese track


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2014)

Well, looks like we got our weaboo track.

Can we count Cockney as a separate language?  It might as well be.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 21, 2014)

i'll add some obscure african afrocore track


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2014)

Now you mentioned Cockney I might as well select original pirate material for the listening party  

Bos Cockney is English as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2014)

no Cockney isn't a foreign language apart from English


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> i'll add some obscure african afrocore track



stop making things up, scorp



Vault said:


> Now you mentioned Cockney I might as well select original pirate material for the listening party
> 
> Bos Cockney is English as far as I'm concerned.



I'm not being serious, lol.

Besides, if there's any English dialect worthy of being its own language, it's Creole.


----------



## dream (Jul 21, 2014)

Non-English is the theme this time around? 

Has anyone submitted an Indian song yet?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 21, 2014)

I haven't gotten any choices. I'm guessing Indian is wide open.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 22, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> stop making things up, scorp



afrobeat sorry faget


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2014)

Alright.

So, if everyone has an opposition to it, I guess we don't have to do it, but U'm feeling like we should, without giving too much away, say what languages we're sending to Jove; keep them in this thread, and that way we can have a neat mixtape without a bunch of overlap.  I don't think we will, but I don't see the harm in knowing the languages, either.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2014)

I still haven't gotten any tracks yet, so everything is wide open.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2014)

Aww hell yeah.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2014)

I'll send mine tomorrow.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2014)

Alright, you Boston Bastard.

There you go.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 23, 2014)

Not from Boston. 


Offered one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2014)

That means y'all better step up.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2014)

Jove you aren't from Boston?!?  

The fuck


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 23, 2014)

Don't let him fool you; he is.  

I got so close to just choosing two Peste Noire tracks because that would have been hilarious.


----------



## Vault (Jul 23, 2014)

He must be  

He always turns into white knight mode when you insult Boston


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm almost 100 miles from Boston, actually.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2014)

That's good Jove, the boston music scene isn't saying much


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2014)

Vault said:


> That's good Jove, the boston music scene isn't saying much



It's all about the Northampton-Amherst scene again.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2014)

Not the reaction I was after


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2014)

Sorry, brah. I'm all out of salt by the end of the day after far too many excursions into the truly godawful sections of this place, like the Cafe or the One Piece Section.


----------



## Vault (Jul 24, 2014)

Why would you even set foot there  haven't posted in the one piece section for more than 3 years now I'm sure. Haven't even clicked on that section in god knows how long


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2014)

I love OP so much that I somehow feel compelled to go there to make myself angry.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 24, 2014)

So, what's this mixtape malarky all about then and can I join?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 24, 2014)

WAIT! Just realised it's a non-English theme? DAVE'S TIME TO SHINE!!


----------



## scerpers (Jul 24, 2014)

pick sent


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 24, 2014)

Could you also tell me what language the songs are in... I really don't feel like piecing it together on my own...


----------



## scerpers (Jul 25, 2014)

turkish you filthy fuck


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 25, 2014)

So far, the potential pool is:

Afrikaans
Japanese
Korean
Persian
Swedish
Shona?
Turkish
Portugese
Italian
Welsh
Polish
Dutch
Spanish


----------



## Vault (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes it's Shona :ho 

Good variation we got there


----------



## Parallax (Jul 25, 2014)

that is a good variation, we did good


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 25, 2014)

Noice.

Now comes the fun part--the culling.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 25, 2014)

the fun part
calling each others picks shit without even listening to them


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 26, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> the fun part
> calling each others picks shit without even listening to them



That's the only reasoon I took part!


----------



## scerpers (Jul 26, 2014)

excellent
we're gonna be best buds


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2014)

I think you all picked good songs :33


----------



## scerpers (Jul 26, 2014)

thank you fake-para


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2014)

TRAITOR!

HE KNOWS!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't

I just assume you all have good taste


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 26, 2014)

wait is this happening

shit i gotta send my pick


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2014)

It's going to be a huge mixtape.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 26, 2014)

Sending my piques too.

Should I be bothering Jove with this or Biscuit?

How's the new job, Biscuit?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2014)

Send 'em to Jove.

And, it's so-so.

But most jobs are.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 26, 2014)

YOU'RE TOO LATE


----------



## Garfield (Jul 26, 2014)

But I spent time and bandwidth uploading files and evthin 

Deadlines should just die


----------



## scerpers (Jul 26, 2014)

22222222222222222 LATE


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 26, 2014)

We're getting past regular album times here.

Goddamn.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 26, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> 22222222222222222 LATE


If I had a nickel for every time people said that to me.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 26, 2014)

you'd have 1 nickle


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 26, 2014)

Guys are late and no promises, especially pushing the EP over 50 minutes, and we're trying to cap them at 30-35.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 27, 2014)

> Capping an album at 30-35

Somewhere the gods of prog are frowning.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2014)

It's supposed to be an EP, not a full LP.

If they're too long, no one will listen to them.


----------



## Voynich (Jul 27, 2014)

adee said:


> Somewhere the gods of prog are frowning.



The gods of prog are currently upthread proclaiming how Bleach is awesome right now and should never stop, so don't give those guys too much credit.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2014)

Next mixtape is a prog mixtape.

Three hours.

Be ready to deal with it.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2014)

Prog mixtape  

You best not be lying to me


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2014)

Fuck dat


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd be all over that shit, holmes.

I'd also embargo:

Pink Floyd
Yes
Genesis
ELP
PFM

Can you imagine?


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2014)

Dis rube always complaining.  suggest something then, instead of bitching


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2014)

>para's ideal mixtape


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2014)

No Genesis 

I'd pick Can either way


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> I'd be all over that shit, holmes.
> 
> I'd also embargo:
> 
> ...



I completely agree


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2014)

Ideally, we'd be a lot more interesting to do a non-UK prog mixtape, as much as it would pain me to leave out King Crimson, Henry Cow and a handful of others, but we'd have so much more unique stuff in it rather than just the Foo Fighters of Prog.

A man can dream, anyways.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2014)

Basically what Boskov really wants is a Krautrock mixtape


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2014)

Naw; Kraut's great, but we'd be missing out on RPI, RIO and Zeuhl, as well as all those non-anglo prog bands.  Not to mention, Krautrock is still hipster-acceptable, and that's pretty disgusting.


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2014)

Only Kraut I know is Neu 

So no


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 27, 2014)

8 tracks, 38:09 runtime.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2014)

How is Neu! the only Kraut band you know?  

How the in actual fuck do you know the B-Team of Krautrock without knowing bands like Faust or Can?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2014)

Listen to Can, Vaulto :33


----------



## Vault (Jul 27, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> How is Neu! the only Kraut band you know?
> 
> How the in actual fuck do you know the B-Team of Krautrock without knowing bands like Faust or Can?



I'm just one man Bos


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2014)

Listen to:

Can
Faust
Xhol
Ash Ra Temple
Amon Duul II (and just Amon Duul, if you're feeling saucy)
Popul Vuh

Do it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 27, 2014)

Vault said:


> I'm just one man Bos



It's just that Neu! isn't really a go-to band for someone who hasn't heard much from the genre; shit's weird, yo.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 27, 2014)

Don't worry Vaulto. The first Neu! album is better than all the other ones.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 28, 2014)

Has Acoustic Progressive Jazz been pimped in MD?


----------



## destroy_musick (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm personally waiting for the world-music inspired cyber-grind with jazz breakdowns


----------



## Garfield (Jul 28, 2014)

destroy_musick said:


> I'm personally waiting for the world-music inspired cyber-grind with jazz breakdowns


If I remember right, you are good enough of an artist yourself, so I'm waiting for you to make it


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 28, 2014)

Do you just mean Hiromi, Adeesh?

You do, don't you?

Or Sakoto Fujii?

I know you.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 28, 2014)

Need someone for cover art.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 28, 2014)

someone contact krory


----------



## Garfield (Jul 29, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Do you just mean Hiromi, Adeesh?
> 
> You do, don't you?
> 
> ...


But Andy, Hiroyuki is no slouch!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 30, 2014)

Someone either volunteer for cover art or contact someone to do it.


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> Someone either volunteer for cover art or contact someone to do it.



Jove showing great organizational skills in this thread.... even though the Music Department is basically a zombie corpse at this point, refusing to let go of it's former life.... however...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2014)

Good numbers for the mixtapes shows that our brand name is all that matters.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2014)

we are truly doing God's work


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

>Detective

The fuck outta here.


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> >Detective
> 
> The fuck outta here.



Hmm, do I know you stranger?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

lol  no

But, between you and me...

Para and Jove shit talk you a lot.  Don't be fooled by their jovial amicability.  Backbiting harlots, both of them.


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> lol  no
> 
> But, between you and me...
> 
> Para and Jove shit talk you a lot.  Don't be fooled by their jovial amicability.  Backbiting harlots, both of them.




When you are the best, it is only natural that those who want the crown would try and smear the champion's name. It is to be expected, and I am used to it.

And if they couldn't shit talk properly, I wouldn't have any respect for them.

Para is a 1960's white privilege hipster trapped in a Mexican man's underdeveloped body, addicted to the Japanese version of shoegaze. 

And Jove, he is a Boston sports fan, there isn't any greater insult than that for a man of his caliber. And he somehow still believes that Rush will make a comeback.  

But those two, together with some poor deluded 3rd user in this section who may or may not be a moderator, according to my sources, believe they can revive this section to it's old glory.

But Disco is dead.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 31, 2014)

jove it's a music mixtape, stop waiting for the third rate visual stuff humans call art for whatever reason.

I don't even know why visual stuff is interesting. Ears are where its art.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2014)

Para that trust fund kid


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

What a pedigree.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2014)

I ain't rich fuck you Vault


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

Over 12, 000 remastered live concerts within that link.

You're welcome, Music Department.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

>youtube

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

Here is a different link version, with a better breakdown of all the talent within.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

A few of those things are not like the others...


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

The stuff from the 2nd link is being transitioned into the YT account, obviously, but the YT version is too large to properly navigate with the way it's formatted.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh, I just mean having Green Day and Rage Against the Machine in there with Frank Zappa, Elvis Costello, the Roots and King Crimon.


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Oh, I just mean having Green Day and Rage Against the Machine in there with Frank Zappa, Elvis Costello, the Roots and King Crimon.



Well it's essentially a large music vault of over 12, 000 different digitally remastered/uploaded concerts, song by song.

Which is really kind of neat, if you think about it.

Like a one stop shop, based on your search criteria.

I haven't even begun to find out exactly who or who isn't listed within it.

Mind boggling.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

It is pretty impressive.

At least for an internet service that is free, and open to the general public.  Unless you have to pay?  I didn't check too far into the site.  However, I just keep my music with me an encode it at a high bitrate, rather than stream it--so I never see the point of these.


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

I like using sites like Grooveshark, where I can just stream my library, wherever I am.

I do keep actual music files on my phone, and have my vinyl collection for my vintage player, but that's basically it.

My Dad has a GOAT old school CD/Cassette collection however.

Built up during the good ol' days of Columbia House Music.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2014)

High bitrate for the win. 

What's the average for that site Detective?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2014)

Vault why the fuck aren't you listening to Red Medicine right now


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

Because he's a rube.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2014)

I approve of Who Sell Out

fuck you still doe 

wanna listen to it later today


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2014)

Great album to start the day  

Do it rube


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

Bring Detective to the LP.

In my place.


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2014)

Vault said:


> High bitrate for the win.
> 
> What's the average for that site Detective?



Fuck if I know mate, but they have really done a great job remastering the quality of live concerts from ages ago.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2014)

get on Skype Vaulto


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

Well, it is kind of important, because you  can remaster the hell out of an album, but if you're encoding at silky smooth 192 kbps, you're going to miss the majority of the benefit of remastering an album or concert.


----------



## Vault (Jul 31, 2014)

>Silky smooth 
>192 kpbs 

Pick one Bos


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 31, 2014)

Oh, Vault.


----------



## Garfield (Jul 31, 2014)

What is this cat thing supposed to mean btw


I'm so outta loop


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2014)

So, you rubes gonna release the mixtape or what?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 2, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> So, you rubes gonna release the mixtape or what?




Until I get cover art, but it looks like I've reached as far as I can with asking someone to step up and volunteer. I'll go actively look for someone now.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 2, 2014)

fucking hell jove not everything needs cover art


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 2, 2014)

It's a mixtape, not a fuck-all CD-R.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 2, 2014)

i           disagree


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 2, 2014)

That's why your choices are skipped by everyone even before we release them.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2014)

So, nobody is gonna do it?

I have Gimp; I'm make a shitty one if no one else wants to do it.


----------



## Vault (Aug 2, 2014)

Who knew Jove was ocd about album art


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2014)

Who didn't?  

I can probably make a real simple, shitty one if we need it.  Just give me the tracklist.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 2, 2014)

i'm doing it


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 2, 2014)

You guys dodged a bullet, then.

Luc can do a nice one.

Mine not so much.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2014)

where my mixtape at


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2014)

Luc too busy debating about Hydra with Banhammer than to make our cover


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2014)

Luc.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Luc too busy debating about Hydra with Banhammer than to make our cover


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2014)

JOVE


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2014)

>all dis post 2000 

pls, pls


----------



## scerpers (Aug 5, 2014)

how the hell are you so popular luc


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> how the hell are you so popular luc



it's all the banned members' dupes that i privately talk to


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2014)

Bos always has something to moan about


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2014)

It's my job


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2014)

fucking Jove


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2014)

Fuck your set Para


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2014)

guys, calm down

what if jove is dead?

how bad are you going to feel?

it can happen


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2014)

what's wrong with my set you rube


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2014)

why does your title just say "entertainment"


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2014)

cause i'm too lazy to change it.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 5, 2014)

hurry the fuck up jove


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 5, 2014)

Too busy living in life.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2014)

Did you go to Boris? 

I'll be mad at you if you didn't; and mad at Lauz for not making you go.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm about to upload it, I'll PM you guys the link in a few


----------



## scerpers (Aug 5, 2014)

thank fake-para for not being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2014)

thanks scorp


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 5, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Did you go to Boris?
> 
> I'll be mad at you if you didn't; and mad at Lauz for not making you go.




Nah... the timing was impossibly bad.

I had a meeting at the new school this afternoon, and we have an appointment with the Dutch consulate on Thursday, and trips to Boston are super taxing, especially since Laura's not adjusting to American summers very well. If we had gone today, it would have been a bad situation. She was getting dizzy just from buying school supplies. 


Mixtape post coming tonight and I'll get Preet on the banner as well.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2014)

That's intense.

She's going to need to acclimate, obviously, but it's not even that hot there!  North up  the east coast isn't exactly Southern New Mexico; that's really weird, but I hope she eventually does get used to it.  I hate the heat, so I can empathize.

Hopefully this one will do better, since our LAST one didn't get much exposure.


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2014)

Jove just relocate man  come and live in good ol rainland


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2014)

Vault secretly wants another music ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) friend to live in the UK


----------



## Vault (Aug 5, 2014)

Ouch, that cut man


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2014)

the struggle is real my homie


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2014)

i...i live in the UK...


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2014)

Vault and Luc should hang out



man these cat emotes are the best.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 6, 2014)

I'd live across the water in the Low Countries, thank you.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 6, 2014)

i want to live underwater
in a dome


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 6, 2014)

Post is up and banner sent to the admins for approval and bannering.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 6, 2014)

Finally.

Lookin' neato.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 6, 2014)

finally                             .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 6, 2014)

Boskov wondering about doing a Volume 2 in a couple weeks. I would take secondary choices and make the mixtape out of those.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 6, 2014)

i'd rather have a new theme that isn't a gimmick like non-english songs or covers

something actually _thematic_. 'winter', or 'loss'. something like that


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 6, 2014)

That's true, but September's the Best of Summer 2014. The whole reason I wanted to revive the mixtapes was to show off current tracks. October's free for something more abstract, though.

Boskov meant that we would double up this month with the same concept.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 6, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'd rather have a new theme that isn't a gimmick like non-english songs or covers
> 
> something actually _thematic_. 'winter', or 'loss'. something like that



Son, are you foolin'?  You foolin' me right now?

Winter?  _Loss_?  

I hope you're foolin'.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 6, 2014)

I mostly meant that, like, in a week we'd put out vol.2 of this mixtape and be done with it.

I'm hoping to avoid 'thematic' ones because it will almost always be some form of melancholy, aside from the very obvious 'hey guys, let's do a HAPPY one' mixtape.  The non-english one (gimmick? ) was to try and avoid just having our mixtapes North American or European bands from 3-4 genres.  

Similar to how if we did some kind of female musician mixtape, I'd want to veto bands who just have female singers--not as a slight to the women who do that, or to say they are untalented, but to avoid a deluge of nothing but female-fronted bands or female singer-songwriter songs.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 6, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Son, are you foolin'?  You foolin' me right now?
> 
> Winter?  _Loss_?
> 
> I hope you're foolin'.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 6, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'd rather have a new theme that isn't a gimmick like non-english songs or covers
> 
> something actually _thematic_. 'winter', or 'loss'. something like that



thematic are best.  i can do themes


----------



## Parallax (Aug 6, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> i'd rather have a new theme that* isn't a gimmick* like non-english songs or covers
> 
> something actually _thematic_.* 'winter'*, or 'loss'. something like that


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 6, 2014)

Parallax said:


>



'winter' isn't a gimmick

it's a season with many aesthetic and emotional and conceptual associations which would make for a good, complex theme


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 6, 2014)

Of course Scorp would be onboard.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 6, 2014)

i'm always on board
what are you talking about


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 7, 2014)

That's the problem.

Alright, ideas for August?

Apparently Jove-san has us locked in for September for more of his arbitrary time related mixtapes, so we should get the ball rolling on August since we're... already in August.  Even themes like >winter would be alright, provided we come to a consensus and just start it going.

Who's gonna bite?


----------



## scerpers (Aug 7, 2014)

autumncore


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 7, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> Even themes like >winter would be alright



what's so bad about winter


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2014)

By saying a winter theme, what does that really mean? Someone explain


----------



## scerpers (Aug 7, 2014)

you guys can't be serious
darkwave
post-punk
slow ambient
indies
tracks that remind you of cold winter


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2014)

Ambient I will give you that  it is wintry. But post punk? Really it reminds you of winter? 

Does sadcore/slowcore count?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 7, 2014)

I think of East Coast Hip Hop circa 1993-1995 tbh


----------



## scerpers (Aug 7, 2014)

Vault said:


> Does sadcore/slowcore count?



absolutely. see you got this


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2014)

@Para This fucking guy


----------



## Vault (Aug 7, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> absolutely. see you got this



The confusion was whether Luc meant it was released during the winter or the mood being wintry so I had to ask. Cheers.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm completely serious btw

that wasn't a joke


----------



## scerpers (Aug 7, 2014)

90's hip de hop was the end of the golden age


----------



## Parallax (Aug 7, 2014)

I also think of Noise Rock


----------



## scerpers (Aug 7, 2014)

we'll have plenty of time to discuss this


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 7, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> That's the problem.
> 
> Alright, ideas for August?
> 
> ...




Non-English was the August mixtape.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 7, 2014)

**


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 7, 2014)

Goddamn, I need sleep.

>winter
>not the grimmest, most frost-bitten second wave black metal you can find

Guys.

Guys.

Also, as much as I'd love Para's idea, especially since it's kinda close to an original mixtape, it's probably a little too esoteric for some people.  I mean, can you imagine if we did something like a Canterbury mixtape from 1971-1974?  I'd be down, but who else would?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 7, 2014)

this wasn't my idea


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 7, 2014)

Jove, is this the 3 month one or whatever?

I forget the timeframe.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah. Remember, we tried to do a monthly one, then we figured out how hard that actually is with figuring out dates and keeping up-to-date on everything, so we thought maybe doing seasonal ones would be better.

I don't know if it was an exceptional Summer, but I definitely have several tracks.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> The confusion was whether Luc meant it was released during the winter or the mood being wintry so I had to ask. Cheers.



you thought i meant _released during the winter?_

 

no, man

that would be even more gimmicky and awful than previous themes


----------



## scerpers (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> that would be even more gimmicky and awful than previous themes



alright settle down luc you have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 8, 2014)

eh                    ?


----------



## scerpers (Aug 8, 2014)

you heard me


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 8, 2014)

yes, but i didn't understand


----------



## scerpers (Aug 8, 2014)

you                    will


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

You guys are the worst.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 8, 2014)

I went searching for worst.

Dayum:


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2014)

Hahahaha 

What the fuck 

Some people


----------



## Garfield (Aug 8, 2014)

Pat, for the first time, I can kinda imagine English weather. We've been getting consistent daily evening heavy rainfall here for the past month now.

The only difference (which makes Bombay 8976978 times worse) is that our temperature is like 90+ so it's hot and humid as hell.


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2014)

Here it's just grey man  it's meant to be summer but grey everywhere.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2014)

dat Rainland


----------



## Garfield (Aug 8, 2014)

Do you even sunshine?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ezAoxiLQRd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2014)

We should listen to The real thing one of these days


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

Or!

We could listen to Angel Dust.


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok sure, after The real thing ofcourse


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2014)

you guys should do both if you want to


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

How about an 8 hour block of Mike Patton albums.


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2014)

That could be a mixtape idea 

Why don't we just listen to his whole canon in one sitting while we areat it


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

Almost anyone with a little music experience could submit a Patton song.


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2014)

We should do it! Pattons versatility also greatly helps. 

I will pick something from Dillinger escape plan


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2014)

yeah I'm out of this one


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2014)

You...you pleb


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

Just to be a dick, Patton projects:

Faith No More
Peeping Tom
General Patton vs. the X-Ecutioners
Fantomas
Mondo Cane
Kaada & Patton
Astronome Trio
Mr. Bungle
Tomahawk 

And he's worked with:

Dillinger Escape Plan
Naked City
John Zorn
Tin Hat Trio
Handsome Boy Modeling School


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2014)

Where Lovage at


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2014)

i actually talked about Mike Patton last night with some friends


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

Vault said:


> Where Lovage at



I knew I was forgetting something. 



Parallax said:


> i actually talked about Mike Patton last night with some friends



I hope it was a good conversation.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2014)

it was quite brief


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

You have boring friends.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2014)

Boskov just jelly I can discuss non pleb music with my friends


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2014)

At least he's having good music convos


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2014)

look what you've done Boskov, you've made Vault sad


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

Parallax said:


> Boskov just jelly I can discuss non pleb music with my friends



You mean like the three friends who went with me to the Boris show?

The one who's a literal walking compendium of Psyche Rock, Soul, Funk and Hip Hop?  

The one guy who looks like he belongs working at a Christian bookstore who's a big fan of Boris' noise outputs and complex music in general?

We're going to see Earth next week. 

  



Vault said:


> At least he's having good music convos



HAHAHHA



Parallax said:


> look what you've done Boskov, you've made Vault sad



Nerds.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2014)

Boskov I'm going at least 6 deep to Swans

pls


----------



## Vault (Aug 8, 2014)

Now you're just showing off guys


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

tfw when you've got two friends in a feminist punk/riot grrrl band

one friend who's as much into punk and metal as he is into Funk, Soul and Blues

one friend who's into komiche, drone, noise and generally bizare music

one friend who was involved in the black/death metal cassette trading ring back in the early 90s with people from sweden and norway, and is still way into it even though he's like 30 something

and that one dude way into japanese and anime music

you were saying, Vault


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2014)

dawg

that's fucked up

RIP Vault


----------



## scerpers (Aug 8, 2014)

i wish i had more real life friends who cared about music


----------



## scerpers (Aug 8, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> one friend who's into komiche, drone, noise and generally bizare music



this one is obviously me


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2014)

PM me your choice on if or when to go through with Non-English Volume 2 so I can avoid this thread from now on.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2014)

Like you're better than this mess, you Super Moderator of a Naruto Forum for like 4  years now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2014)

Super Moderator for 3 years.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 9, 2014)

a true accomplishment


----------



## Garfield (Aug 9, 2014)

NF upper echelon is a paradise for Liberal arts people


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 9, 2014)

You have my track.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 9, 2014)

Ms. Jove said:


> PM me your choice on if or when to go through with Non-English Volume 2 so I can avoid this thread from now on.



use the one i PMed you and you rejected the first time


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2014)

just use of my rejected tracks that I initially sent you.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2014)

Right now I have 7 tracks (1 from DBK, 1 from DM, 1 from Luca, 2 from Para, 2 from me) at 28 minutes.


----------



## Vault (Aug 9, 2014)

To keep this short I shall waive my pick. Still a few more people to select no?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2014)

That's all the leftovers I have. I can add or subtract anything at this point, especially if Para and I both have 2 left over.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 9, 2014)

That's not too bad; I could no doubt find more.  We don't have any Finnish music.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 9, 2014)

Dr. Biscuit Kardashian said:


> That's not too bad; I could no doubt find more.  We don't have any Finnish music.



you pimped harmaa's airut:aamujen years back, didn't you?


----------



## scerpers (Aug 9, 2014)

don't feel like another non-english mixtape so i'll pass


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2014)

Inb4 Scorp has a last minute addition


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 9, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> you pimped harmaa's airut:aamujen years back, didn't you?



I did.

I also pimped Alamaailman Vasarat and Hoyry-Kone.



Parallax said:


> Inb4 Scorp has a last minute addition



Nope; officially barred now.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2014)

I had a comp of 60's Finnish freakbeat/psych stuff, but it got lost in the HD crashes. 

Can't remember how much was actually in Finnish, if anything.

The Land Of 1000 Dances - Finnish 60's BeatPsych if you want to try and find it.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 9, 2014)

Do want.

Very badly.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 9, 2014)

I got it from a blog that had like 6 or 7 international psych/freakbeat comps.

Va - 60's Beat Italiano
Va - English Freakbeat Volume 3
Va - It's A Kave-In! - Wild Oz Sixties Punk from the Caverns of Time!!
Va - Mexican Rumble & Psyche Out South Of The Border
Va - Psychegaelic, French Freakbeat From The 60s & 70s
Va - Punkville Oz Punk 64-67
Va - Rare Mexican 60s Cuts
Va - The Land Of 1000 Dances - Finnish 60's BeatPsych
Va - Waterpipes & Dykes (Dutch Psychedelia 66-72)
Va - Wild Things Vol 1 Kiwi Garage
Va - Wild Things Vol 2 Kiwi Garage
Va - Wizzz ! Psychorama Francais 66-71


All gone. Obviously that blog and/or those links got obliterated in the great purge of 2010.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2014)

Reiterate for us, Jove-kun, the dates within we are supposed to select our tracks.

For posterity's sake.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 13, 2014)

I try to get the mixtapes out at the beginning of each month, so the September mixtape would come out sometime in three weeks. Tracks would have to be to me in two weeks.


So, basically, expect a Mixtape every 3rd or 4th of a month, so tracks for it should be in the 24th or 25th of the previous month.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2014)

Cool beans.

And this is the three month mixtape, right?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah. This is a tricky one... a lot of interesting stuff comes out in September, just past the deadline....


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2014)

That's a shame.

But, as well all know, strict adherence to those timeframes is important.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 13, 2014)

Also important is how you can't upload anything anymore. we might as well start hand mailing cassettes.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 13, 2014)

Parallax uploaded a working link; I'm gonna edit it into the post.


----------



## Krory (Aug 19, 2014)

I bailed for a while, what's the status of the next mixtape?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 24, 2014)

I have no idea where Jove went, so we'll have to keep going.

The current theme is technically "the Best Music of the past quarter", so basically anything from June, July or August... I think.  A three month period, basically.  It may be a little late to try to figure out anything else, so we'll just stick with that.  

And, we can try to cobble together the second volume of the non-English mixtape.


----------



## Krory (Aug 24, 2014)

So should I send my picks to Jove still then, or do you want me to just send them to you?


----------



## Vault (Aug 24, 2014)

Picking one track from 3 months worth of material


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 24, 2014)

Just send them to me; I'm not sure when Jove will be back.


----------



## Voynich (Aug 25, 2014)

Jove went back into the war zone of teaching 9th grade English so he'll be out of commission until he re-acclimatizes. Give it a week or 2.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2014)

Cool beans; I figured as much.

However, that basically means, yeah, send the tracks to me and I'll force ask Luc to make us a cover and make ask Para to host it for us.  Or I can.  Either way.

Just make sure you get your picks in, yo!


----------



## scerpers (Aug 25, 2014)

is the theme still non-english?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2014)

This is the Best of [dates] Mixtape.

These are usually Jove's mixtape ideas; he's not here but it's a little late to start up a new one, especially with the low traffic we're getting, so we're doing 'The best tracks of June - August' three month period.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 26, 2014)

eye                   sea


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2014)

Fire up those picks, then!


----------



## scerpers (Aug 26, 2014)

i'll pass this one


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2014)

Inb4 Scorp adds a track last minute 

Like last time


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2014)

When is the deadline?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 27, 2014)

Nope, Scorp is barred.

And, due date is the 4th--it's in the title, dude.


----------



## Vault (Aug 27, 2014)

Passive aggressive Bos


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 27, 2014)

That's my name


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2014)

Working on picks. 

Lots of good stuff this quarter.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah, man, that's a large chunk of time to pick just one song.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 31, 2014)

How many do we have thus far?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 31, 2014)

So we PM Jove our songs?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2014)

Jove:

I haven't received one.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2014)

I have very little recollection of what was actually released in the past 3 months.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 1, 2014)

sleepy                 .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 1, 2014)

PM Boskov this time.

I'm really caught up in school right now.

I'd send 2 or 3 at this point, though I do have to say that tracks have tended to come in right before the deadline. I got some albums I still have to listen to.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 3, 2014)

Sooooooo... I'm gonna send my tracks tonight. Hope others are or will. It's not that hard to see what's been released over the last few months.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 3, 2014)

Not a one, so far.

Honestly feel the past 3 months have been way more indie than I'd like.  At least there's some neat stuff up my alley.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Sep 3, 2014)

Rejoice, for I have a 6 minute and a 5 minute song to share.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 5, 2014)

Alright, a mixtape by just Jove and myself!


----------



## scerpers (Sep 5, 2014)

i look forward to not listening to it


----------



## scerpers (Sep 5, 2014)

i'm just kidding


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Alright, a mixtape by just Jove and myself!



It's going to be the bestest mixtape.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 17, 2014)

Alright, let's get this back up and running so I can throw a Kayo Dot track up on it.


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2014)

Best of the first half of 2014?


----------



## Garfield (Oct 17, 2014)

folk mixtapu?

folktape?

folking mixtape?


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 17, 2014)

Dream said:


> Best of the first half of 2014?



For Kayo Dot I'd need either best of 2013 or this month. 



adee said:


> folk mixtapu?
> 
> folktape?
> 
> folking mixtape?



I'd do a Folk mixtape with the stipulation it can't be one guy on a guitar.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 17, 2014)

But Bushy One String


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2014)

groovy
chill-step 
deep house


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 26, 2014)

No please.

Micro-genres are a bust.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 12, 2014)

micro genres are the best though


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 31, 2014)

Best of 2014 mixtape?


How many volumes?


Personally, I say somewhere in the 3-5 range.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 31, 2014)

I agree.

We need to to it, and length be damned.  We should get started as soon as we possibly can, though, since we'll probably forget otherwise.  We should probably state who wants to be in the mixtape, though, and how they want to participate.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 31, 2014)

We need 3-5 because of the length. 


I'd say longer is ok, but like... 45 minutes tops. Really depends on how many people.


I have a list of 2014 songs as I catch up on stuff. I have no problems adding my contribution immediately.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2014)

nah fuck a 45 minute

it's end of the year

supersize dat bitch


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, I'm putting my preference out there that I'd rather do installments than a massive pile of tracks.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 31, 2014)

Installments.

No one will listen to it otherwise; I'd say 40-45 minutes tops per mixtape, so we can do like 5 or so, and whittle down the individual tapes to manageable chunks while still having several hours worth of music to show for it.

But they all have to be metal tracks.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 31, 2014)

I'd even be up for up to an hour, but it really depends on how many people jump in. I'd say right now that there's probably around 15 tracks I feel strongly about.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 31, 2014)

I have no idea who would participate.

Right now only you, Para and myself regularly post in the MD, and we're the only people left who submitted to the old mixtapes.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 31, 2014)

No Vault? There must be some we can recruit...


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2015)

Time to do some digging.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 1, 2015)

That's four.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 1, 2015)

kiki *please*


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 5, 2015)

Start thinkin' about what to put in it, you scallywags.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 5, 2015)

i already            know


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 8, 2015)

Motherfuck I could do a 2015 mixtape already.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 8, 2015)

we can do many 2015 mixtapes


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2015)

Scorp you need to read the whole thread.

We said that already.

Eesh.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 8, 2015)

cum on step it up


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2015)

We need a deadline.

How does early February sound?  Or just to give us at least January, February 1st?  We're shit for motivation without a scrambling deadline.


----------



## dream (Jan 11, 2015)

February 1st sounds like a fine deadline.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 11, 2015)

I think that's fair. We all have albums to catch up on, and the slow trickle of overlooked stuff won't start until a week or so.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2015)

Good.

We'll get started, but by all means post albums / links / whatever here so we can all find stuff we may have missed or haven't given a second chance.  I know there's a bunch I had no idea came out this year, and some bands released music and I had no idea.

But hopefully we actually stick the deadline.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 11, 2015)

Ok, here's all the albums and EPs I have for 2014:


2014

ABAY - Blank Sheets
Abram Shook - Sun Marquee
AIMES - Time For Us (Single)
Alex G - DSU 
Allah-Las - Had It All - Every Girl 
Allah-Las - Worship The Sun 
Alt-J (∆) - Hunger Of The Pine 
alvvays - alvvays
Andrew Bird - Things Are Really Great Here, Sort Of... 
Aphex Twin - SYRO
Ariel Pink - pom pom 
Ava Luna - Electric Balloon 
Avey Tare's Slasher Flicks - Enter The Slasher House 
Bear In Heaven - Time Is Over One Day Old 
Beck - Morning Phase 
BigIf
Black Market Karma - Upside Out Inside Down 
Blank Realm - Grassed Inn (2014, fire)
Bleeding Rainbow - Interrupt 
Bombay Bicycle Club - So Long, See You Tomorrow 
Camper Van Beethoven - El Camino Real 
Casualties of Cool - Casualties of Cool 
ceo - Wonderland 
Ceremony - Birds 
Chad VanGaalen - Shrink Dust 
Cherry Glazerr - Haxel Princess
Cloud Nothings - Here And Nowhere Else 
Cold Body Radiation - A Clear Path 
Craft Spells - Nausea
Damon Albarn - Everyday Robots 
Damien Jurado - Brothers And Sisters Of The Eternal Son
Dan Sartain - Dudesblood 
Dappled Cities - Many Roads 
Dignan Porch - Observatory 
Drowners - Drowners 
Duologue - Memex 
Eagulls - Eagulls 
Ed Harcourt - Time Of Dust
Eternal Summers - The Drop Beneath 
Ex Cops - Daggers 
Fujifabric - Life (Single)
Geoffrey O'Connor - Fan Fiction 
Gold-Bears - Dalliance
Grass Is Green - Vacation Vinny 
GRMLN - Soon Away 
Gruff Rhys - American Interior 
Guided By Voices - Motivational Jumpsuit 
Gum Takes Tooth - Mirrors Fold 
Hallelujah The Hills - Have You Ever Done Something Evil 
Hamilton Leithauser - Room For Forgiveness 
Happyness - Weird Little Birthday 
Heidi Happy - Golden Heart 
High Highs - Ocean To City 
Hospitality – Trouble
Inevitable Daydream - Summer Song (Single)
Inevitable Daydream - Thank You Idris EP
J Mascis - Tied To A Star 
Jack Name - Light Show 
JB - Growing Pains EP
Jett Rebel - Hits For Kids 
Jim Noir - Finnish Line 
Joel Gion  - Apple Bonkers
Kevin Drew - Darlings 
Kye Kye - Fantasize 
La Dispute - Rooms of the House 
Leon Vynehall - Butterflies - This is the Place (Single) (Clone Royal Oak)
Let's Wrestle - Let's Wrestle 
Liars - Mess 
Lone - Reality Testing 
Lorelle Meets the Obsolete - Chambers 
Losoul - Daddy, What's a Rise (Single)
Lykke Li - I Never Learn 
Mac DeMarco - Salad Days 
Mark Lanegan Band - Phantom Radio 
Mark McGuire - Along the Way 
Merchandise - After The End 
Michael A Grammar - Michael A Grammar 
Milagres - Violent Light 
Mode Moderne - Occult Delight
Monogrenade - Composite 
Moss - We Both Know The Rest Is Noise 
mr. Gnome - The Heart Of A Dark Star 
Mr Twin Sister - Mr Twin Sister 
Neil Finn - Dizzy Heights 
North Atlantic Oscillation - The Third Day 
Odonis Odonis - Hard Boiled Soft Boiled 
Painted Palms - Forever 
Papercuts - Life Among The Savages 
Parquet Courts - Sunbathing Animal 
Plastic Girl In Closet - Eye Cue Rew See 
Posse - Soft Opening 
Real Estate - Atlas 
Reigning Sound - Shattered 
Saint Motel - My Type 
Say Hi - Endless Wonder 
Secret Colours - Positive Distractions 
Sharon Van Etten - Are We There 
She Sir - Go Guitars 
Shh volume 1
Simian Ghost - The Veil 
Sin Cos Tan - Blown Away 
Snakadaktal - The Sun II 
SPACE☆DANDY O.S.T.1 Best Hit BBP
SPACE☆DANDY O.S.T.2 Boobies Wonderland
Spoon - They Want My Soul
Stagnant Pools - Geist 
Stars - No One Is Lost 
Stephen Malkmus And The Jicks - Wig Out At Jagbags
Swans - To Be Kind
Tashaki Miyaki - Cool Runnings 
Tearjerker - Hiding EP
Temples - Sun Structures 
The Bilinda Butchers - Heaven 
The Brian Jonestown Massacre - Revelation 
The Cyclist - Flourish 
The Derevolutions – 2014 Collection
The Growlers - Chinese Fountain 
The Horrors - Luminous 
The Hotelier - Home, Like Noplace Is There
The Juan MacLean - In A Dream 
The New Pornographers - Brill Bruisers 
The Pains Of Being Pure At Heart - Days Of Abandon 
The Proper Ornaments - Wooden Head 
The Stepkids - Wanderers 
The Twilight Sad - Nobody Wants To Be Here and Nobody Wants To Leave 
The War On Drugs - Lost In The Dream 
The Wet Secrets - Free Candy 
Thee Oh Sees - Drop 
Thievery Corporation - Saudade 
Thumpers - Galore 	
Tobacco - Ultima II Massage 
Todd Terje - It's Album Time
TV On The Radio - Seeds 
Vertical Scratchers - Daughter of Everything
Vic Mensa - Down on My Luck (Single)
Warpaint – Warpaint
White Fence - For The Recently Found Innocent 
Woods - With Light And With Love 
Wye Oak - Shriek 
Young Liars - Tidal Wave 
Young Widows - Easy Pain 
Yuck - Southern Skies


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2015)

Is that your back log for 2014 Jove  RIP in pieces in pieces


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2015)

>organizing 'the' starting word



Also, virtually no metal, Jazz, punk or experimental releases.  I'll have to tap in there.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't put it in order, Windows does. You may have noticed that wrinkle, if your music folder is large enough. 


My backlog right now is like, 20-25 of those, but probably 25-30 I should probably listen to again.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2015)

It's too large and needs a pruning and a deep organizing party.

How many tapes are we aiming to put out?  I want it to be more than just 2 but I don't want it to become a monolithic, unwieldy thing to which no one bothers listening.


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2015)

Jove i have to ask, how many songs do you have in your library  For the year i usually end around the 50-80 album mark, you seem to beat that easily


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2015)

>80 tracks for the year



I don't even bother with a lot of the releases each year but that's an unusually small amount, at least relative to what I have become accustomed.


----------



## Vault (Jan 11, 2015)

Bos i said 80 albums, this guy


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 11, 2015)

Vault said:


> Jove i have to ask, how many songs do you have in your library  For the year i usually end around the 50-80 album mark, you seem to beat that easily




Probably not even top 5 around here. I know DM and Yu and Boskov all have _way_ more than I do. My taste is specific and I usually only download/buy maybe 1 album for every ten tracks I listen to on my blog runs. 2014 I did go for a lot....


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2015)

Just throwing out that I'm here to ruin everything and throw out my own opinions and cover the untrekked poppy area.  Don't worry, I'll save you guys.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2015)

Remember to be thinking.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 21, 2015)

i already got a pick


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 31, 2015)

Deadline over.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 31, 2015)

No sir.

There are still almost 100 minutes left in January.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok, I've got any number of songs we'd need. Let's get some people committed and set a tracks-per-person number.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 2, 2015)

Alright, so do we just want to focus on the first mixtape and go from there?

If we're doing multiple I'd like to keep all of them under 40 minutes, preferably closer to 30; my only problem with that is that I have a few longer tracks that would eat a third of that pretty easily.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2015)

How do you want to collect the tracks?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2015)

Either you or I or both us can compile them and/or hunt them down.

We just need the rest of these rubes to actually contribute, first.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2015)

Alright, I'll send you two tracks tonight.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 8, 2015)

You'd better.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 8, 2015)

sent my 2 tracks


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 13, 2015)

Well, Scorp and Jove submitted stuff.  

I submitted stuff to myself.

The rest of you should be ashamed.

I also had no idea which song was whom's until I heard them.  That's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 15, 2015)

Disappointment. 


I've got at least 30 tracks I'm culling from. Where's the rest? Para needs demodding as punishment.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 15, 2015)

i like that because it gives me a chance
i also don't like that because i like fakepara and he deserves it
how odd


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## scerpers (Feb 20, 2015)

it ain't my fault


----------



## Krory (Feb 21, 2015)

Wtf is going on


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, it's basically compiled.

Now all that remains to be done is getting all the MP3s together and ordering them properly.  And I guess a cover.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2015)

I could try to undertake a cover if no one else is interested.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2015)

Krory, you are the only one involved with any talent in the matter, so it's probably up to you if you don't want Impact on an empty white background.

I have the tracklisting.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2015)

Alright, PM me the tracklist and I'll whip something up.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2015)

Dankeschene, wunderbar!


----------



## scerpers (Feb 27, 2015)

good job kror


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2015)

We are nearing completion.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm also totally up for that female artist mixtape.

I have the same reservations as I did before, but I found a way I'd compromise:

We can add Singer Songwriter / Female vocalist additions, but they can't be more then 30-40% of the mixtape; ergo, if the mixtape has 10 songs, no more than 3 or 4 can be a woman who is just the vocalist or is a singer songwriter type.

It's not a knock against those types or those focuses, but rather a way to avoid the mixtape being homogenous and boring, and maybe a little offputting, having the entire mixtape about women be comprised entirely of Folk, Dream Pop and Pop-Rock.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuck your dream pop bias


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't. 

I just don't want an album about female musicians to be a literal stereotype.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm also totally up for that female artist mixtape.
> 
> I have the same reservations as I did before, but I found a way I'd compromise:
> 
> ...



I wasn't here for this discussion, but I assume what you mean is that aside from that 30-40%, the woman/women have to actually play an instrument/make music?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2015)

Basically.

Composers, band leaders, or even just women who contribute to the band in ways other than just being the singer; it's mostly to get diversity in the mixtape rather than relegate it to certain genres.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2015)

Okay, I feel ya' and can get behind this though I'd say a good portion of bands I listen to have women in them so it'd be difficult for me to pick.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2015)

Sent in a prototype album cover.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2015)

Well, that's always a good thing. :newsun

I think the point I wanted to have with the mixtape was to show what we are rarely showed in bigger music--female composers and non-pop singers, instrumentalists and so forth.  I want punk and free jazz and ambient and improv and classical and genres females are not represented in as much.


----------



## Krory (Feb 27, 2015)

Well I think everyone already knows I'd pick something from Sleater Kinney's new album, so... but yeah, I could totes back this.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 27, 2015)

WHERE THE PARTY AT?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll probably have the whole thing set up by tonight, and I'll post it in here and in the pimping thread.

Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2015)

I guess the album cover worked then.  Excellent.


----------



## Ae (Feb 28, 2015)

krory said:


> I wasn't here for this discussion, but I assume what you mean is that aside from that 30-40%, the woman/women have to actually play an instrument/make music?



It's not real music if they didn't play any instruments.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2015)

Shit's still uploading, doe.


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2015)

I can almost tell what Para picked


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2015)

Great, innit? 



You can easily do the same for me, though.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2015)

I will say that the Swans track was not my pick


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2015)

I know the Swans track wasn't yours. It's Bos I'm sure that Van Etten joint is definitely yours doe :ho


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 28, 2015)

What's a matter, Vault?

No picks?


----------



## Krory (Feb 28, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Vault (Feb 28, 2015)

It's too late I shall catch the next one


----------



## Krory (Mar 2, 2015)

So, next Mixtape almost ready?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 2, 2015)

Not yet.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2015)

Think of other themes, too, you mongoloids.

It doesn't have to the ones I suggest; we can do something else, provided we don't just do best of [month] or [year] every time because those get old.


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2015)

Bos trying to make it seem like a democracy when really it isn't


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey, man, gotta keep the peons happy somehow.


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2015)

You guys should do a jazz themed mixtape already


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2015)

That's sounds marvelous, actually.

In fact, I think there's a lot we could do with that; like, 2-3 mixtapes worth.


----------



## Ae (Mar 3, 2015)

I'd love a electronic theme


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2015)

We can do both!

In fact, I know we'd have like 3 people that would love an Electronic mixtape.


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2015)

Electronic mixtape sounds good as well


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2015)

Though, to be fair, an "Electronic" mixtape is probably about as vague as a "Rock" mixtape. 

We might have to narrow it down a bit.


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2015)

That Is true, knowing massarace he probably means EDM


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh well; we can figure it out.

We just need contributors more than anything; we had so few last time we barely made it.


----------



## Ae (Mar 3, 2015)

Vault said:


> That Is true, knowing massarace he probably means EDM



Don't be spreading lies


----------



## scerpers (Mar 4, 2015)

idm or dnb mixtape


----------



## Krory (Mar 4, 2015)

A mixtape comprised of songs that are exactly three minutes long.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 6, 2015)

Alright.

Let's finalize what kind of mixtape we want to do so we can keep the ball rolling; otherwise we're gonna forget to do it.


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm game for whatever - a lot of genres I'm unfamiliar with and such but I'll try my damnedest, so come on, folks.


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

A mixtape of the best party/dance songs?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 7, 2015)

preet             pls


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2015)

Dream said:


> A mixtape of the best party/dance songs?



I think this is the wrong crowd for that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think this is the wrong crowd for that.



a mixtape of songs you can put on at a party that are actually good?

see, for example, most songs from cut copy's in ghost colours


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2015)

Just Deaf Grapes.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

no, but, really, that could be fun _and_ a good mixtape

just refuse submissions that aren't at least a 7/10


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2015)

You know how well people already _love _my being the arbiter of taste for the mixtapes. 

I'm not opposed to it, but that's a really common mixtape, so the more people we have entering it might be more effective; that, and I'm kinda inclined towards less party music.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You know how well people already _love _my being the arbiter of taste for the mixtapes.



i actually have no idea and if they're mad, they can suck it, cos the last one was really good 

plus since it's a really common mixtape, you have a greater field of entries to cull the bad submissions from, so you may not even necessarily have to say "don't enter bad music" in the OP


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2015)

lol

Well, I need to make sure we have enough people submitting in general, first, since the 2014 mixtape was a struggle just to get enough songs to make it a decent length, and that was after I added a third song of my own because I am the law.

I'm going to try to get a few going; Para and I were (briefly) discussing 'Help me get into [genre] mixtapes'  as a series.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

well, other ideas:

road trip music

driving around at night music

walking around at night music

night music

(i don't have a lot of ideas)


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd do a dance music theme

unlike Boskov I like my music fun sometimes


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2015)

Just shut up and pick something, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2015)

I got a few songs we couple get jiggy to.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 7, 2015)

krory said:


> A mixtape comprised of songs that are exactly three minutes long.




This is the best idea since we restarted.



That said, are we moving on from 2014?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> This is the best idea since we restarted.



just because no-one liked "songs about boston, ya queeah"


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2015)

>3 min songs

nope


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2015)

Balkan jazz mixtape let's go


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> This is the best idea since we restarted.
> 
> That said, are we moving on from 2014?



I'm gonna be a huge fucking asshole if we do 3 minutes songs.

So I'm 100% for the idea.

As for 2014, I know we have more than 1 mixtape of stuff for 2014, but we had such a hard time getting submissions last time I assumed everyone else was done with it.  

I got virtually none of the good metal, hip hop or electronic on that last one.



Parallax said:


> >3 min songs
> 
> nope



>being a goof



Vault said:


> Balkan jazz mixtape let's go



>not having an extensive selection of primo Balkan Jazz LPs

I don't even know why I come here anymore.


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2015)

Plebs


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2015)

Okay, three minute songs, let's go!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd be fine with 3 minute songs _if _we get enough people to make it worth while; the more people inputting music, the more diverse and interesting it normally is.  

Also, as for the 3 minutes themselves, why not 2 minutes?  Or 1 minute?  Songs under 1 minute?


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2015)

Under minute I know what I'm putting


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Also, as for the 3 minutes themselves, why not 2 minutes?  Or 1 minute?  Songs under 1 minute?



because at that point you're just taking the piss


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Does it exactly have to be three minutes or can there be songs that are say five seconds under or above?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

and yeah, make it songs under 3 minutes long


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2015)

Exactly 3 minutes would be more fun


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

much more annoying, more like


----------



## dream (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> much more annoying, more like



I can easily imagine it being hard to find decent songs that are exactly 3:00 minutes long.  Which I why I feel that a bit of wiggle room would be ideal.


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2015)

Fine, 1 second wiggle room.

Your library should be able to sort by length


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> because at that point you're just taking the piss



About the specifics or being so sort?

Under 3 minutes and then the next is over 10.


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> About the specifics or being so sort?
> 
> Under 3 minutes and then the next is over 10.



Over 10 would be cool, too.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> About the specifics or being so sort?
> 
> Under 3 minutes and then the next is over 10.



too short 

while i'm sure there are some examples contravening me on this, i'd say it's nearly impossible to make a particularly good standalone song (that isn't background music or a repeating theme in movies or television) if you're limiting yourself to a length substantially under 2 minutes


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2015)

Over 10 minutes, be more specific because I can put something an hour long


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2015)

this has gotten parody level


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2015)

Para shit talking instead of chipping in smfh


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2015)

Para subliminally requesting a novelty mixtape


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> too short
> 
> while i'm sure there are some examples contravening me on this, i'd say it's nearly impossible to make a particularly good standalone song (that isn't background music or a repeating theme in movies or television) if you're limiting yourself to a length substantially under 2 minutes



That's silly.

There are entire genres of music that often retain that kind of song length; obviously I wasn't THAT serious about the song length, but you're wrong that there's nothing worthwhile under 2 minutes.

I most was mostly upset that the 3 minute mark is about as middling and average as humanly possible.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2015)

Vault said:


> Over 10 minutes, be more specific because I can put something an hour long





I'd say, if we were _ever _to do one it would be, realistically, tapped between like 9-16 minutes, or thereabouts, and not including any stretches of silence.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That's silly.
> 
> There are entire genres of music that often retain that kind of song length; obviously I wasn't THAT serious about the song length, but you're wrong that there's nothing worthwhile under 2 minutes.
> 
> I most was mostly upset that the 3 minute mark is about as middling and average as humanly possible.



i specified standalone song because i know there are a few genres that do that, and i think the bands in them usually make worthwhile music by the album rather than by the song, particularly in the case of albums where every song is like a minute long 

then again i may have overstated because i'm remembering how much i like curl up and die or ceremony or white lung


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2015)

I know.

I'm sure destroy_musick could also completely school me in songs under 1 minute as well, and it'd narrow genres down tremendously, but it still might be interesting.  At least later down the road.


----------



## Krory (Mar 7, 2015)

Have you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) picked something yeT?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2015)

Fuck it.

3 minute song mixtape.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

not songs around 3 minutes long?


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2015)

We should commit to exactly 3 minute. So no cheating and cutting files, meaning it needs to confirmed by legit source like iTunes or Bandcamp.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

do you think anyone would really fuck up a song they like by cutting bits off either end in order to make it fit the arbitrary restrictions of a mixtape


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> not songs around 3 minutes long?



I dunno; I feel like 'around 3 minutes,' kinda defeats the purpose and just makes the mixtape 'the averages pop song length.'



Masterrace said:


> We should commit to exactly 3 minute. So no cheating and cutting files, meaning it needs to confirmed by legit source like iTunes or Bandcamp.



I don't _really _think we'd need to do that; that, and bandcamp would have the official song lengths.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I dunno; I feel like 'around 3 minutes,' kinda defeats the purpose and just makes the mixtape 'the averages pop song length.'



as opposed to now, where it's "the average pop song length...really specifically"


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2015)

I never said I was in love with the idea; just that, rather, I'd like to keep the mixtapes coming.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

how did 3:00 songs triumph over the other themes


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2015)

Because nobody seems to seem all that interested in participating, just throwing out themes.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Because nobody seems to seem all that interested in participating, just throwing out themes.



eh? i have songs for almost every theme mentioned besides that one. i have songs for the party theme, the driving/nightmusic theme, the 10+ minutes theme...i don't have anything for balkan jazz tho


----------



## Ae (Mar 7, 2015)

I like the idea that people choices are limited when it's so specific, as oppose to everyone's favorite song of x genre.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2015)

Maybe if people spent more time trying to focus on one theme instead of suggesting five or just complaining about everything while contributing nothing, this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Vault (Mar 8, 2015)

This 3 minute song thing isn't as easy as I thought


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2015)

How so?

Not enough songs?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 8, 2015)

i have 2353 songs in my itunes atm

only seven of them are exactly 3:00


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 8, 2015)

man fuck masterrace and boskov for this dumb-ass theme, i barely like any of these songs


----------



## Ae (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey! You're insulting the wrong people, krory suggested it 

Not sure if I should pick an unknown or not


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Hey! You're insulting the wrong people, krory suggested it
> 
> Not sure if I should pick an unknown or not



my apologies

fuck krory and boskov for this dumb-ass theme


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2015)

>getting mad at video games

We're going to be moving through these more quickly, regardless, so there could be one in the future for you.  That said, if no one submits anything we'll trash it and move along.  I'm not gonna sit on my hands this time.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 8, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i have 2353 songs in my itunes atm
> 
> only seven of them are exactly 3:00





I have 14 from 2014 alone. Great topic.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2015)

114 songs that are exactly 3 minutes


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2015)

Already have one of my songs picked.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2015)

We shoulda done 4 minutes 33 seconds if we wanted to be smarmy.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2015)

That WOULD be pretty smarmy.


----------



## Vault (Mar 8, 2015)

Just checked my library, I have 52 songs which are all 3 minutes exact 

Let's do this


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 8, 2015)

69 tracks at 4: 33

111 tracks at 3:00


----------



## Vault (Mar 8, 2015)

This isn't a competition you bastards  

With that said 57 tracks on 4: 33


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2015)

Then start submitting you cads.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2015)

so what's the plan bosk?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2015)

Three minutes exactly.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2015)

Already submitted a bunch of entries.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2015)

And I can do another album cover as soon as you get me a track list.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Three minutes exactly.



that is the stupidest idea


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2015)

deal w/ it, nerd

We're going to try to keep them rolling out more quickly; more people seem to be butthurting about the topic so hopefully more people will be interested in the later ones; and it won't take 4 months this time, either.

We're probably going to a Best of 2014 pt. 2, as well.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm still also torn between 4:33 and 3 minutes exactly.

4:33 would be such a gaff, I tells ya.

A gaff.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2015)

picks sent
fuck yourself


----------



## Parallax (Mar 8, 2015)

imma submit 3 min songs regardless if they go over 3:00 idegaf


----------



## scerpers (Mar 8, 2015)

fuck you para
if i can't do that then you shouldn't


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 8, 2015)

They ain't gonna count then.


----------



## Krory (Mar 8, 2015)

When you pick a Jazz album then, Para, I'll submit R&B Pop songs even if they don't count. Same premise


----------



## Ae (Mar 9, 2015)

Parallax said:


> imma submit 3 min songs regardless if they go over 3:00 idegaf



bitch ass


----------



## scerpers (Mar 9, 2015)

EVERYONE BOO PARA
BOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Parallax (Mar 9, 2015)

yeah well

fuck you too scorp


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2015)

submit you sons of bitches


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2015)

>TFW you already submitted


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh yeah how many songs should I submit and when is the deadline?


----------



## Krory (Mar 9, 2015)

Submit as many as you want, the deadline is now.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2015)

Submit a few, maybe a preference; we have more people submitting this time so we may have to cut some.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 9, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Submit a few, maybe a preference; we have more people submitting this time so we may have to cut some.



cut mine and i'll cut you m8


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2015)

I mean people submitting several songs, you charlatan.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 9, 2015)

salt up in here


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2015)

>4 tracks submitted with a time of 3:01


----------



## Vault (Mar 13, 2015)

Those songs don't count


----------



## scerpers (Mar 15, 2015)

just round down you asshole


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2015)

New mixtape is live; upload incoming!

I'm gonna send it to the pimp list members, but if you're not on the list and want the  mixtape, let me know in the thread and I'll forward it to you!


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2015)

Start thinking of you ideas for the next mixtape.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 19, 2015)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOAD TRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP
TRACKS FOR GOING TRAVELING


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2015)

Tracks for sex.


----------



## Vault (Mar 19, 2015)

Tracks for sex? What does that even mean? I can easily bang to Sunn O))) with no problems at all


----------



## scerpers (Mar 19, 2015)

dream doesn't even have sex


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2015)

Songs from the year you were born
Female musicians
Non English  (fuck it, do it again)
Live/concert/acoustic recordings
Instrumental only


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2015)

Vault said:


> Tracks for sex? What does that even mean? I can easily bang to Sunn O))) with no problems at all



I feel bad for your date


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2015)

>not fucking to Sun O))), Merzbow and Tiny Tim

Could you be doing it any more wrong?


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2015)

scerpers said:


> dream doesn't even have sex


----------



## scerpers (Mar 19, 2015)

it's okay dream
spooning can be its own reward


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2015)

>Give suggestions
>Everyone instead makes fun of Preet for being a bigger virgin than me

well fuk u 2


----------



## Krory (Mar 19, 2015)

Or... a rap album.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 19, 2015)

we all gave suggestions krory
pay attention


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2015)

Keep 'em comin', fellas.

If I don't badger you nothing will happen.  We need consensus.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Keep 'em comin', fellas.
> 
> If I don't badger you nothing will happen.  We need consensus.



didn't i mention a bunch of ideas to you earlier which you're now cruelly ignoring like your kevorkian namesake


----------



## Garfield (Mar 20, 2015)

How about language music mixtapes (non english) 

Like you can cover most important languages in a few months.

1. Indian languages
2. Japanese (we're a weabro forum after all)
3. Chinese/Korean
4. Malay/Tagalog/Indonesian
5. Irish/Scottish/Welsh/Celtic
6. Middle Eastern music (maybe includes Jewish?)
7. French/German
8. Italian/Spanish/Portugese
9. Slavic languages

Or something?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

adee said:


> How about language music mixtapes (non english)
> 
> Like you can cover most important languages in a few months.
> 
> ...



we already did the non-english mixtape and making it specific languages besides, like, japanese, will ensure that only people from places speaking that language will know enough music to submit it


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

but instead of languages we could do countries and not bar english-speaking bands in those countries, that'd be easier as long as we didn't pick countries that barely make any good music


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2015)

We actually had a pretty successful non-English mixtape.

I want to revisit it at some point, but we should keep trying new things to see how successful other stuff can be.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

okay

how about

night music


----------



## Garfield (Mar 20, 2015)

What about something adventurous like say a story based theme, where the creator takes the challenge of putting together a cohesive-ish story based on the songs contained (so that the lyrics, mood etc would be pretty important too); will be challenging but I think someone like Doc, Luc, Jove or Para could legit do this. And the maker can then ask for some specific submissions in multiple stages from the thread and go with it?

I forgot MD already did non english mixtape recently  damn memory


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh, so you mean you just want a mixtape of downtempo and UK dubstep?

You people I swear.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 20, 2015)

Then again Herr Grover with that GOAT levels of procrastination


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2015)

adee said:


> What about something adventurous like say a story based theme, where the creator takes the challenge of putting together a cohesive-ish story based on the songs contained (so that the lyrics, mood etc would be pretty important too); will be challenging but I think someone like Doc, Luc, Jove or Para could legit do this. And the maker can then ask for some specific submissions in multiple stages from the thread and go with it?
> 
> I forgot MD already did non english mixtape recently  damn memory



Ambitious.

I can get behind it, but we kinda preclude certain styles of music as well as a lot of instrumental music; it would also be a long, tedious undertaking and we have kind of sporadic interest in the mixtapes as it is.  I'll put it on the back burner, though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Oh, so you mean you just want a mixtape of downtempo and UK dubstep?
> 
> You people I swear.



i was thinking more bohren and der club of gore actually


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

Favorite love song




*Spoiler*: __ 



or heartbreak


----------



## scerpers (Mar 20, 2015)

driving alone at 2 am tracks
tracks that completely change in tone
tracks based of deadly sins
numbers
opposites


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 20, 2015)

I like the story idea... it might work best if we have the curator start with a randomly selected person, then give the next randomly selected person a general idea of what the next track should contain.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

is there some kind of conspiracy to avoid the simple ideas which would bring in the most contributions and be the most successful


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

The "story" is going to be shit like those start off with sentence threads


----------



## scerpers (Mar 20, 2015)

story is mad stupid


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> is there some kind of conspiracy to avoid the simple ideas which would bring in the most contributions and be the most successful


No.

I'm just trying to avoid cliches like 'love' and 'night time.'


----------



## scerpers (Mar 20, 2015)

driving alone at 2 am was a god tier suggestion


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

Band names that start with The


----------



## scerpers (Mar 20, 2015)

mashup mixtape


----------



## Ae (Mar 20, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Band names that start with The



I want to add something to this

Songs that start with The by bands that starts with The


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 20, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No.
> 
> I'm just trying to avoid cliches like 'love' and 'night time.'



man fuck yo hipster pretensions

it's about the quality of the music, not the obscurity of the theme


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## Krory (Mar 21, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Keep 'em comin', fellas.
> 
> If I don't badger you nothing will happen.  We need consensus.



More like if you don't pick one of the thirty suggestions given, nothing will happen.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 24, 2015)

has boskov picked anything yet


----------



## scerpers (Mar 24, 2015)

of course not
if he doesn't pick then no one can shit on it so he can judge without fear of ridicule


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2015)

birth year

birth year 

birth year


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2015)

We're going to do birth year because you're a bunch of ponces.

AKA, we're going to have a mixtape that ranges from the year 1987 to like 1991.

Woof.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 24, 2015)

that works


----------



## Garfield (Mar 24, 2015)

nice so i just about made the cut since i'm 87


----------



## Vault (Mar 24, 2015)

Bos you might need to amend that otherwise you can't make a pick :ho


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 24, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> We're going to do birth year because you're a bunch of ponces.
> 
> AKA, we're going to have a mixtape that ranges from the year 1987 to like 1991.
> 
> Woof.



>always picking mixtape themes that hinge on technical details rather than thematics 

boskov are you from uruguay

bc u r gay

also, 1994


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 24, 2015)

holy shit 1994 is FUCKING STACKED


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2015)

Vault said:


> Bos you might need to amend that otherwise you can't make a pick :ho




shut your whore mouth

88 OP


----------



## Vault (Mar 24, 2015)

91 Masterrace 

1988 is aight too though


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2015)

>91

ok chil'


----------



## scerpers (Mar 24, 2015)

91 as well
reviewing for best picks


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 24, 2015)

87 

boom C-('.'Q)


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2015)

I feel like a kid at a candy store with '88


----------



## scerpers (Mar 24, 2015)

can i send you my picks now bosk?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 24, 2015)

That gives me a unique challenge, but I've got at least one album to cull from that no one can touch.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't even know what to choose

Talk Talk
MBV 
Pixies
Public Enemy
Sonic Youth 
NWA
Ultramagnetic MCs
Fugazi

And that's what just comes to mind immediately


----------



## scerpers (Mar 24, 2015)

roll a die


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2015)

send them you goobers


----------



## scerpers (Mar 24, 2015)

kay bb


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2015)

I'll send it later tonight when I'm home


----------



## scerpers (Mar 25, 2015)

good dude para


----------



## Ae (Mar 25, 2015)

Always the dilemma of whether to choose something popular or not


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Always the dilemma of whether to choose something popular or not



that's not a dilemma

don't choose something people are likely to have already heard bc that defeats the point of using the mixtape to introduce them to new things


----------



## Ae (Mar 25, 2015)

smd

somebody picked Swans before


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> smd
> 
> somebody picked Swans before



in what universe are swans popular


----------



## scerpers (Mar 25, 2015)

swans has unfortunately been picked many times
and swans is pretty popular. don't kid yourself


----------



## Ae (Mar 25, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> in what universe are swans popular



I'm done with you


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

scerpers said:


> and swans is pretty popular. don't kid yourself


----------



## Ae (Mar 25, 2015)

Can we disqualify Luc from participating?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

can you disqualify yourself from living


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

a band or artist is popular if you could stop like 20 random people on the street of a major city and ask them if they'd heard or at least heard _of_ that band/artist, and have 10 people say "yes"

imagine dragons is popular, beck is popular, kanye/gaga etc are popular

swans are a niche experimental rock/post-rock/noise band. they might be the biggest band in that niche but that's still a minuscule niche

ask around nf if people have heard or heard of swans, _outside of the md_, and people will respond: "who?"

or they'll respond "obviously i know what a swan is, i'm not an idiot"


----------



## Ae (Mar 25, 2015)

mainstream =/= popular
Shouldnt you be busy getting trolled by DDJ


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

shouldn't you be busy bleaching your skin and converting to protestantism


----------



## scerpers (Mar 25, 2015)

if you have a fucking wikipedia article with more than 2000 words than you're not a niche obscure hidden gem anymore


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

scerpers said:


> if you have a fucking wikipedia article with more than 2000 words than you're not a niche obscure hidden gem anymore



"not a niche obscure hidden gem" and "not popular" are different things, scorp

tho i did reckon when i saw you say the previous, that you weren't considering swans popular in a real-world context, but in your own insanely indie underground context where everything you listen to needs to have less than a thousand last.fm scrobbles


----------



## scerpers (Mar 25, 2015)

swans is popular


----------



## Ae (Mar 25, 2015)

Paul McCartney must be niche aswell


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Paul McCartney must be niche aswell



this is what happens when you learn to debate at stormfront.org


----------



## Ae (Mar 25, 2015)

Okay Luc you know everything and nobody know who Swans are


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Okay Luc you know everything and nobody know who Swans are





Lucaniel said:


> this is what happens when you learn to debate at stormfront.org


----------



## Ae (Mar 25, 2015)

I don't even know what that is


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

that is the least believable thing i have ever seen you post, and that includes "guys, i really am white"


----------



## Ae (Mar 25, 2015)

Is that the site that failed you, when DDJ got you banned?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2015)

masterrace if a _three-day_ ban i got for messing w/ ddj is literally the most damaging thing you can throw at me then you might as well give up


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2015)

scerpers said:


> swans has unfortunately been picked many times
> and swans is pretty popular. don't kid yourself



Look at Pleb city up in this bitch


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2015)

way to shit up the thread, guys

good job

Swans have been picked a bunch of times in the MD; they've also been reviewed highly by Pitchfork

you're being a contrarian boob if you're trying to assert that Swans is, in any way, popular in the colloquial sense, and you know it

we done?

good


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2015)

Swans are popular now?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2015)

they are 'cause scorp doesn't like them


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 26, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> way to shit up the thread, guys
> 
> good job
> 
> ...



i am right as always and forever


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2015)

we still love you with your basic taste, Scorp


----------



## scerpers (Mar 26, 2015)

and i still love all of you even with your affinity towards trashcan sounds


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 26, 2015)

trashcan sounds is actually a great name for an album


----------



## Vault (Mar 26, 2015)

Trash can sounds


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## scerpers (Mar 26, 2015)

yes laugh
laugh to cover up the pain that griefs your heart
i love it


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4OK1kDLj8MM[/YOUTUBE]

TOTALLY TRASH CAN SOUNDS AMIRITE

sit yo ass down


----------



## scerpers (Mar 26, 2015)

glad you agree


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 26, 2015)

scorp is reminding me of ari


----------



## scerpers (Mar 26, 2015)

i'll take that as a compliment


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 26, 2015)

you'd have to consciously make the decision to take it as one, yeah, because you know it's actually deeply insulting


----------



## Ae (Mar 26, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> way to shit up the thread, guys
> 
> good job
> 
> ...



Worst than calling something pretentious


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Worst than calling something pretentious



Not really.

Pretentious is almost entirely used incorrectly, especially as an insult.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 26, 2015)

>worst than
>worst
>than

just give up, masterrace


----------



## Ae (Mar 26, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Not really.
> 
> Pretentious is almost entirely used incorrectly, especially as an insult.



Yes really, you're just being a contrarian.

See?


----------



## scerpers (Mar 26, 2015)

**


----------



## Vault (Mar 27, 2015)

The amount of shit posting lately


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 27, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Yes really, you're just being a contrarian.
> 
> See?



No, I don't.

But I'm not going to continue with this shit show.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 27, 2015)

Scorp

this isn't the Blender, we don't shitpost here


----------



## scerpers (Mar 27, 2015)

that's hilarious


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

so when is this mixtape gettin compiled


----------



## scerpers (Mar 29, 2015)

^                   .


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2015)

>last one hasn't even been out 2 weeks

Y'all are some impatient motherfuckers.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 29, 2015)

the last one wasn't good, onto the next one


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2015)

this thread making me spit out my drink 

give me a mixtape that will make my ears O


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah I'm not trying to make my choices accessible anymore.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah I'm not trying to make my choices accessible anymore.



have you been holding us up this whole time coz you've been like "damn...everything i listen to is so hipster...what will the forum think...? uwu"


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2015)

>hipster

No I mean abrasive.  A lot of my choices in other mixtapes are, at least by quite a few internet definitions, quite hipster because they're obscure.  Or weird.  Or both!

Step up, senpai.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2015)

Boskov gonna unlock Music ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Prime


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 30, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> A lot of my choices in other mixtapes are, at least by quite a few internet definitions, quite hipster because they're obscure.  Or weird.  Or both!
> 
> Step up, senpai.


[scorp]

pretty mainstream by my rarefied standards tbh

[/scorp]


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Boskov gonna unlock Music ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Prime



>tfw no music ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) infinity gauntlet substitute

It would be amazing



Lucaniel said:


> [scorp]
> 
> pretty mainstream by my rarefied standards tbh
> 
> [/scorp]



ayo Scorp don't like Boris

not in my book


----------



## scerpers (Mar 30, 2015)

i like you though


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2015)

thanks


----------



## scerpers (Apr 6, 2015)

so about that mixtape


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2015)

I promise you this is still on my mind!



Work a bitch.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 26, 2015)

tru             that


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2015)

I remember teh days when Andrew was actually going to do a mixtape.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 26, 2015)

kror stop changing your avy so frequently


----------



## Xin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mixtapes lack Imagine Dragons.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 26, 2015)

fuck you Xin


----------



## scerpers (Apr 26, 2015)

xin                 pls


----------



## Krory (Apr 26, 2015)

scerpers said:


> kror stop changing your avy so frequently



What do you care?




Xin said:


> Mixtapes lack Imagine Dragons.



More like lack imagination... and actually being made.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 27, 2015)

because they're all shit and it offends me


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 27, 2015)

Xin said:


> Mixtapes lack Imagine Dragons.



You don't get to be here anymore.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 27, 2015)

ayo Jove and Luc

if you wanna be in the mixtape, resend me your shit or just list it for me


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2015)

dis bosksnob


----------



## scerpers (Apr 27, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> ayo Jove and Luc
> 
> if you wanna be in the mixtape, resend me your shit or just list it for me



you still got my picks?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 27, 2015)

I have yours, Krory's and Para's (>flac); I need Luc's and Jove's links resent, and I need to download Kitsune's.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 27, 2015)

what happened, did the links go down?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 27, 2015)

yeah

I thought I'd got 'em but I can't find 'em on my pc

not a big deal since I can get them again, anyways, as long as you tell me what they are


----------



## Buskuv (May 4, 2015)

alright you weenuses 

if you don't get me your choices again in the next couple days I'm proceeding without you

your damn right its been awhile and tough fucking shit if you forgot; the world is a horrible place


----------



## scerpers (May 5, 2015)

still got mine 
all that matters


----------



## Lucaniel (May 5, 2015)

which theme even is this

is this still the year of birth theme


----------



## Buskuv (May 5, 2015)

yes                .


----------



## Buskuv (May 12, 2015)

mixtape's virtually done

some tweaking and we'll have it up 

whenever


----------



## The World (May 14, 2015)

weenuses 

i will rep u 4 that


----------



## Buskuv (May 14, 2015)

k next theme?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 15, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> k next theme?



are you ready to allow vaguer themes yet or is it gonna be "we can't have serbian acid folk? well then it's just gonna be your favourite tracks that were number 6 on an album" again


----------



## Buskuv (May 15, 2015)

well since you're gonna be a piss baby about it

next theme is favorite mongolian throat singing track


----------



## Ae (May 15, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> well since you're gonna be a piss baby about it
> 
> next theme is favorite mongolian throat singing track



Favorite Kidz Bop track would be more fitting


----------



## Buskuv (May 18, 2015)

who's up for storytelling themes?

or themes based on a picture?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> well since you're gonna be a piss baby about it
> 
> next theme is favorite mongolian throat singing track





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> who's up for storytelling themes?
> 
> or themes based on a picture?



jesus you stupid hipster ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2015)

you're both being ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

hey NeoWad, we'll decide the new mixtape topic


----------



## scerpers (May 24, 2015)

fuck off luc we're trying to brainstorm here
go shitpost somewhere else


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

how can you brainstorm without a brain doe 
eat my dick, scorp 

anyway stop needlessly overcomplicating the themes with "based on a picture" or "storytelling" and just pick something simple for god's sake


----------



## Buskuv (May 24, 2015)

>not realizing I was joking 



And I get the picture one, but how is storytelling complicated?   A mixtape of songs that tell self-contained stories isn't exactly crazy.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >not realizing I was joking
> 
> 
> 
> And I get the picture one, but how is storytelling complicated?   A mixtape of songs that tell self-contained stories isn't exactly crazy.



is that what you meant? i thought you were gonna make us select songs which work together as a concept album telling a story or something

songs that tell a story...i can use munly


----------



## Buskuv (May 24, 2015)

of course you goof

I mean, I think it opens up a lot of different genres and doesn't really limit us to any specific styles aside from eliminating instrumental music, unless you wanna stretch it.


----------



## scerpers (May 24, 2015)

songs that tell a story would be pretty awesome though


----------



## Buskuv (May 24, 2015)

can't keep up? 

this way we'd see a mixtape with some folk music on it that's not just a scraggly bearded man with an acoustic guitar


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

well, that, and opeth


----------



## Buskuv (May 24, 2015)

well, I can think of incredibly obvious examples from Post-Hardcore, Progressive Rock, Hip Hop and Blues, so I don't think it's gonna be that restrictive


----------



## scerpers (May 24, 2015)

Scerper: we could do opposites/paradoxes
Scerper: past and present
Scerper: deja vu
Scerper: songs that make you think of nostalgia but aren't actually nostalgic
Scerper: the last word of a song is the same as the first word of the subsequent song
Scerper: colors
Scerper: 5 stages of grief
Scerper: songs that make para mad
Scerper: songs that remind you of an nf member
Scerper: music for fetishes
Scerper: songs with the same bpm
Scerper: animals
Scerper: anatomical
Scerper: songs for the best time of your life
Scerper: songs for waking up
Scerper: modern music your pleb grandpa would like
Scerper: album closing/opening
Scerper: questions and answers


----------



## scerpers (May 24, 2015)

notice how jove never participates


----------



## Lucaniel (May 24, 2015)

NeoWAD said:


> Scerper: we could do opposites/paradoxes
> Scerper: past and present
> Scerper: deja vu
> Scerper: songs that make you think of nostalgia but aren't actually nostalgic
> ...



a lot of these are actually good
fuck you scorp


----------



## Buskuv (May 24, 2015)

ayo scorp

where's my Soundtrack for a Serial Killer one?


----------



## scerpers (May 24, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> ayo scorp
> 
> where's my Soundtrack for a Serial Killer one?



oh yeah
soundtrack for serial killers


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2015)

Fuck you Scorp


----------



## Ae (May 25, 2015)

How about we stop taking forever choosing a theme every time we do this, and just do a song of the week mixtape.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 25, 2015)

Fuck you Boskov


----------



## Buskuv (May 25, 2015)

Fuck you Wad


----------



## scerpers (May 25, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> How about we stop taking forever choosing a theme every time we do this, and just do a song of the week mixtape.



hey. leave this to people who know what they're doing
shut up and post your garbage song when we tell you to


----------



## Ae (May 25, 2015)

NeoWAD said:


> hey. leave this to people who know what they're doing
> shut up and post your garbage song when we tell you to



You love my garbage song


----------



## Buskuv (May 25, 2015)

alright, well I'm still for a non simple theme 

do we like any of the other ones?  scorps suggestions?

I'm still partial to Storytelling and Soundtrack for a Serial Killer


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2015)

> Scerper: past and present
> Scerper: songs that make you think of nostalgia but aren't actually nostalgic
> Scerper: 5 stages of grief
> Scerper: songs for the best time of your life
> ...



the scorp themes i like


----------



## Ae (May 25, 2015)

>Wants section to be active
>Push people away with management


----------



## Buskuv (May 25, 2015)

you're the only one on board with the song of the week thing


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2015)

what does song of the week actually mean

just a weekly mixtape of songs we've been digging that week? if we release a new one every week no-one will listen to most of the mixtapes


----------



## Ae (May 25, 2015)

It's not like 3 minutes song is an actual theme


----------



## Lucaniel (May 25, 2015)

yeah okay shoo


----------



## scerpers (May 26, 2015)

drew what's goin on babe talk to me


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2015)

i got nostalgic songs that aren't actually nostalgic

I gots me a choice


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2015)

By the time this actually comes out, it'll be the end of June, so that would be a good break-point for a Part 1 of a "Best of 2015 (So Far)".


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 1, 2015)

Alright so we're going with this one, I guess:

songs that make you think of nostalgia but aren't actually nostalgic

KEEP 'EM COMIN'


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 1, 2015)

is everlong too obvious


----------



## Ae (Jun 1, 2015)

These themes man


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2015)

Let's hope the songs aren't as lame as the topic.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2015)

everything is lame to you kror


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 14, 2015)

send ur shit u boobs


----------



## scerpers (Jun 14, 2015)

i did tho


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2015)

I sent mine too


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2015)

didn't mean you rubes 

it's gonna be a might short one if we don't get more, but I'll just fill in the gaps with my unholy and distorted view of nostalgia


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 15, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> songs that make you think of nostalgia but aren't actually nostalgic





I'll send my picks to you tomorrow.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> How about we stop taking forever choosing a theme every time we do this, and just do a song of the week mixtape.





Masterrace said:


> It's not like 3 minutes song is an actual theme





Masterrace said:


> These themes man



 You might have a point. This topic just swayed me to your vision.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> I'll send my picks to your tomorrow.



Hey, don't blame me.

You can thank Pear and Squirrel Boy for this one.

A song of the week mixtape would be shitty as fuck, though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 15, 2015)

I have the best idea for the next mixtape:

Songs that would motivate Box to release the mixtapes more promptly.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2015)

視差 said:


> i got nostalgic songs that aren't actually nostalgic
> 
> I gots me a choice





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Alright so we're going with this one, I guess:
> 
> songs that make you think of nostalgia but aren't actually nostalgic
> 
> KEEP 'EM COMIN'



Really guys? That theme? Ok


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2015)

I direct you to my previous statement.


----------



## Vault (Jun 15, 2015)

You could have easily stopped this Bos, you didn't 

You are just as much to blame


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2015)

I'ma probably choose the next one since we're so slow.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 15, 2015)

Just a thought, feel free to disregard. Might want to make a separate thread for each new mix tape. Put links in your sigs and make a forum notification for entry and release. Have to make a lot of noise for anyone to notice. The only reason I know about this is skype. A poll for each new topic with a couple days for voting could be fun. A song-of-the-week theme might be boring but making the mix tape a cohesive whole with a theme that pertains to sound more than concept might help.

Anyway, thinking of what to send you now.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

wait i sent my picks in like two weeks ago


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 15, 2015)

WAD said:


> I have the best idea for the next mixtape:
> 
> Songs that would motivate Box to release the mixtapes more promptly.



If we're still going for abstract topics, I vote for this next.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> Just a thought, feel free to disregard. Might want to make a separate thread for each new mix tape. Put links in your sigs and make a forum notification for entry and release. Have to make a lot of noise for anyone to notice. The only reason I know about this is skype. A poll for each new topic with a couple days for voting could be fun. A song-of-the-week theme might be boring but making the mix tape a cohesive whole with a theme that pertains to sound more than concept might help.
> 
> Anyway, thinking of what to send you now.



I was thinking about splitting each release into individual threads but I never got around to it; I'll have to keep reminding Preet to give us announcements for each one.



Lucaniel said:


> wait i sent my picks in like two weeks ago



You did.  I have them in my mixtape folder. 



Kitsune said:


> If we're still going for abstract topics, I vote for this next.



You'd all fail.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

so what's up with the mixtape then, has no-one else sent their picks in? how many songs have you got so far?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2015)

we literally just have yours, scorps and paras

I guess mine, if you count that, but it'd be pretty short

I bumped it a few times and we didn't get much

I'll probably skype it


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

looks like this theme was too confusing, albeit i was personally okay with it

it's probably time for you to give in and accept accessible themes  

anyway so you have 8 songs in total?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2015)

7, since scorp sent in 3 and I don't really have any personally selected yet


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

you may as well select three of your own and release the mixtape, man


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2015)

hol' up

kits is gon' give me some


----------



## Ae (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay I think I got one


----------



## scerpers (Jun 15, 2015)

fucking plebs i swear
it's a simple theme


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

it's not a simple theme


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 15, 2015)

It's just a theme that Pear and Skorpee already had songs for.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 15, 2015)

boskov this is the second avatar you've had which is cropped from a hentai image

what's happening, my man?


----------



## scerpers (Jun 15, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it's not a simple theme



how is it not simple? it's songs that invoke a feeling of nostalgia but aren't from your childhood it's plain as day. people are either fucking morons or shit tier plebs who don't listen to enough music to get the feeling


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2015)

man sometimes i can't work out if scorp is expressing himself in an artificially vehement and polarising way, or if he's genuinely this disconnected from reality


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2015)

we should do a post punk theme next


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 16, 2015)

視差 said:


> we should do a post punk theme next







Ok, time to sleep.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2015)

Fuck yeah, Kitsune has my back.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 16, 2015)

grill u got et


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2015)

what does that pleb have against post punk


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2015)

We've probably got enough now.  

I'll get my choices in and hopefully have it done soon.  At least the ordering.  I'll ask for a cover when it's all said and done, and I'll give out the tracklist from there.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> boskov this is the second avatar you've had which is cropped from a hentai image
> 
> what's happening, my man?



dat dodging


----------



## Ae (Jun 16, 2015)

Did Krory participate this time?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> By the time this actually comes out, it'll be the end of June, so that would be a good break-point for a Part 1 of a "Best of 2015 (So Far)".




This post was ignored, but the entire reason I rebooted the mixtapes a year ago was to present new music to the forum, curated by people paying attention to the most current releases.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> dat dodging



>dodging

No, you're just completely unaware of my avatar habits since, like, forever.

 

This is nothing new.



Ms. Jove said:


> This post was ignored, but the entire reason I rebooted the mixtapes a year ago was to present new music to the forum, curated by people paying attention to the most current releases.



But are they?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >dodging
> 
> No, you're just completely unaware of my avatar habits since, like, forever.
> 
> ...



you fairy tail section tier pervert


----------



## Parallax (Jun 16, 2015)

What's wrong with being a pervert


----------



## scerpers (Jun 16, 2015)

absolutely nothing
say it again


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 16, 2015)

Alright, break up the sewing circle, ladies.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 16, 2015)

視差 said:


> What's wrong with being a pervert



boskov is a married pervert

he's like martryn


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 16, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >dodging
> 
> No, you're just completely unaware of my avatar habits since, like, forever.
> 
> ...




Why would you be here if you weren't?


----------



## Krory (Jun 21, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> This post was ignored, but the entire reason I rebooted the mixtapes a year ago was to present new music to the forum, curated by people paying attention to the most current releases.



But mah nostalgia.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 21, 2015)

K, mixtape is compiled and ordered.

Tracklist is up, too.

So whichever of you queers wants to do a cover, get on it.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 21, 2015)

do it kror


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 22, 2015)

It's not out yet. .

I can always throw an ugly one together, if needs be.

I plan on making new threads for each new mixtape because, I agree, we'd get more traffic that way.  Once this one is done I'll ask an Admin to slap us up an announcement and make the thread.  

I'm all for monthly mixtapes about new music that was released recently, but our input was so variable and inconsistent it became easier to do looser 'theme' based ones that weren't done every single month.  If we get more people onboard, I'm fine with it.

Otherwise it'd just be a mixtape of Para, Scorp, (maybe) Jove and myself.


----------



## The World (Jun 22, 2015)

i'm glad boskovs music acuity isn't as dank as joves

might blow my brains out listening to just jove and para scorp


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

answer the pm, boskov


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 22, 2015)

The World said:


> i'm glad boskovs music acuity isn't as dank as joves
> 
> might blow my brains out listening to just jove and para scorp



we're all hipsters, tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2015)

wow this fuckboy


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 22, 2015)

I replied to you, you boob.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 22, 2015)

i re-present my previous idea


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 22, 2015)

You've had several.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's not out yet. .
> 
> I can always throw an ugly one together, if needs be.
> 
> ...



I _was_ contributing. And we've been getting more people lately.

@Scorps - Why? There's like seven other people here that can do covers. No one pays attention to them anyways.

Anyways, if someone decides to actually do another good new music mixtape, hit me up. By which I mean PM me, because it seems everyone ignores Skype.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 22, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> I _was_ contributing. And we've been getting more people lately.
> 
> @Scorps - Why? There's like seven other people here that can do covers. No one pays attention to them anyways.
> 
> Anyways, if someone decides to actually do another good new music mixtape, hit me up. By which I mean PM me, because it seems everyone ignores Skype.



 Obviously not you, you goof.  You were among the first.


----------



## Krory (Jun 22, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Obviously not you, you goof.  You were among the first.



I don't even know what you're trying to say.

Anyways, we need 2015 music because there's been a lot of good stuff.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 23, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> boskov is a married pervert
> 
> he's like martryn



Shots fired  You gonna let him do you dirty like that Doc?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

boskov is all about doing it dirty, these days


----------



## Voynich (Jun 23, 2015)

Who knew that little anakin skywalker looking puffin had it in him to be a savage G?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 23, 2015)

you gonna sit here and let voy call you a savage gay, boskov?


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

Did you ever have a different name Voynich?


----------



## Voynich (Jun 23, 2015)

I guess he is. 

We coming for your life Doc! Stand up for yourself and give me some pushback. School's out so I don't have any teenage egos around to fuck with and you're the closest thing i can find to a 9th grader.


Way back I was Maho and before the dawn of time I was Jaggan.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 23, 2015)

You can't start railing on me at 1AM and then mock me for not responding.



Also, Voynich has always ragged on me.  It's out status quo.  She can't complain, though, since she left the MD in the hands of her trendy beatnik husband and indie fucks.


----------



## Ae (Jun 23, 2015)

Bad taste mixtape


----------



## Krory (Jun 23, 2015)

oh u so funny


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2015)

Alright, so if we want to do a best of Monthly tape (or best of 3 Month tape, whatever), do you want to wait until we hit July to do June?

The sooner we know the sooner we can start gathering.


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2015)

I'd prefer doing a half-year one (January - June), but fuck it, just do June.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 24, 2015)

it's been six months

let's do a best of the year so far.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2015)

Fine with me.

Start thinking of shit, and we'll have to release sometime in July, obviously.

There's still time for June.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2015)

don't do a best of the year before the year is over


----------



## Krory (Jun 24, 2015)

Hell, I'll have my entries sent to you tomorrow, Box.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 25, 2015)

best of the year?
k


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2015)

January to June, Scorp.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 25, 2015)

A mixtape where contributors send a song from the genre they listened to for the least amount of time (t) in the last year with the conditions:
1. t > 10 minutes
2. contributor actually really loves/likes the song(s)


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

that's such a terrible idea that you'd think boskov suggested it

well done adeesh


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2015)

how come you so salty, luc?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

it's okay, you can admit you've been stung to the core by my barb


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

Luc confirmed to only have 2000 songs in his collection


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

there are currently 7,666 files in my music folder 

tfw 1000 too many


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2015)

>7000+
>1000 too many

Luc pls


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

視差 said:


> >7000+
> >1000 too many
> 
> Luc pls



erm

because if there 1000 less i would have 6,666?

hello?


----------



## Ae (Jun 25, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Fine with me.
> 
> Start thinking of shit, and we'll have to release sometime in July, obviously.
> 
> There's still time for June.



Sending one right now


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2015)

Christ I have so many songs. 

Need to do some trimming, though.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Christ I have so many songs.
> 
> Need to do some trimming, though.



I'm still trying to pick just one song from like seven different albums.  Until I remember another one.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2015)

For something like 6 months, I'm thinking we should probably do two separate Mixtapes--no themes, just so we keep them from being overlong.  We could space them out by a week, giving people time to digest.

So, I guess some rules:

You can submit several tracks, but if you submit a lot, tell me which ones you want the most.  Depending on how many we get I may have to prioritize.

Since we want more variety, right now only one track from an album.  If we have a clash (or several people submitting the same song) I'll let people know to pick another or more.

No other restrictions other than it has to be have been released from January 1st to June 30th.

Longer (reasonably, anyways) tracks are okay but one long track will count as several smaller, so keep that in mind.


----------



## Krory (Jun 25, 2015)

I can work with that, I think.


----------



## Voynich (Jun 25, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Longer (reasonably, anyways) tracks are okay but one long track will count as several smaller, so keep that in mind.



Seeing as most your submissions would not be finished playing before the universe finally dies, what is 'reasonably'?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 25, 2015)

The longest track I've ever submitted is 11 minutes. 

Reasonable being no half hour, or hour tracks.  You know.  And, if needs be, you want that track so fucking badly you'd turn tricks downtown to have it on the mixtape, you can submit it, but that would be the only one.

You know.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 26, 2015)

Excellent.  

 

Everyone else, get crackin'.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2015)

get cracking on what


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 26, 2015)

On the months of January through June, you scrotum scraper.

Unless you're not interested in that one.

Then you can... uh, I guess wait for the next one.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 26, 2015)

oh man, c'mon, that's a dumb idea. "best of half the year"?

bah 

welp

dibs on tame impala


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 26, 2015)

>complains

>still picks a song



Better send it to me before someone else does.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2015)

Maybe we should pick something like, "Songs you like to walk at night to" or some other stupid shit Luc likes. 

Anyways, sent in mine. In the very off case someone picks one of the ones I also sent in, I'm fine with it being scratched off my list.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't mind a mid halfway year best of

like seasons and months can be a bit much but having two a year allows for a wider variety of music from that year than having only one sampler imo.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 26, 2015)

Well, I do agree with Jove that we can share music that's coming out now as a way to spread new music around as it's being promoted, especially smaller artists.

We can certainly do both.


----------



## Krory (Jun 26, 2015)

視差 said:


> I don't mind a mid halfway year best of
> 
> like seasons and months can be a bit much but having two a year allows for a wider variety of music from that year than having only one sampler imo.



This is what I've been suggesting - a January-June, and a July-December.

In fact, it was my post Jove quoted to point it out.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 27, 2015)

We should be able to field one every month. Even if it's expanded to things that are recent instead of specifically in that month.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2015)

Well, we should, but often we have sporadic input from people submitting.

Or they don't submit at all...


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2015)

Or _you_ get lazy.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2015)

We're all pretty lazy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey, I always get my suggestions and the album cover in timely. 

More than I can say for my SotW entries.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2015)

That's true.  

Some people don't even upload their picks for me, making me do work.


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2015)

Really? Shit, I thought more people did it. I felt bad thinking I was the only one being lazy. 

And I finally found a decent place to download, so that helps.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2015)

I mean, I've never _not _been able to find any song, but that's how I forgot Kitsune's picks for the last mixtape.


----------



## Krory (Jun 27, 2015)

Typical Nagisocks, being so lazy.


----------



## Ae (Jun 27, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I've never _not _been able to find any song



Challenge accepted


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2015)

ae said:


> Challenge accepted



Yeah, I suppose if you purposefully submit a song that does not exist on the internet, you win.  Congratulations.  

We're talking about mostly new music, you cad.


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2015)

So, I hope everyone got their submissions in.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 30, 2015)

pass on this one
ain't feelin it


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2015)

>TFW Scorp hates music so much he didn't even like anything in the past six months


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2015)

>only two people have contributed so far


----------



## scerpers (Jun 30, 2015)

drew what's the theme this time
i might scrounge something up


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2015)

we're doing a best of the first half of the year

anything you think was really good from January to today, basically

submit a handful of tracks, if you can; I'm planning on doing volumes one and two if we get enough, since it's like 6 fucking months I don't want to leave anything good out but I don't want to make the tapes overlong


----------



## scerpers (Jun 30, 2015)

k hold          on


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >only two people have contributed so far



>MFW I should just do the mixtapes myself 

Hell, just use all six of my songs. At least then it'll be like almost half done.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2015)

At this rate it's gonna be me and you with like one other song.

If that were the case I'd just find the most obtuse, abrasive, unorthodox and sonically repugnant music I could possibly muster to couple with yours.


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2015)

Because you mean mine is snazzy and poppy and fun? 

We should just do Boskov and Krory mixtapes now.

Boskror.

This doesn't bode well for my suggestion for the next mixtape.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 30, 2015)

> MFW I should just do the mixtapes myself


 Been there done that


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2015)

don't we have till the end of the month to submit?  I've been busy this past week.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2015)

We have a lot of time.  

Few people have bothered responding after we made the initial announcement of a theme, though, so it seemed like only a few people were going to submit.  I'm not going to make it due until like mid July.


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2015)

The fewer people that submit, the more of my submissions get on there then.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2015)

This one should be fun.


----------



## Krory (Jun 30, 2015)

I was thinking next one should be a humor/comedy album but if people won't even submit to this one, then I don't know.  (And I don't mean like comedians and shit)


----------



## scerpers (Jun 30, 2015)

sent my picks


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2015)

danke       ~


----------



## scerpers (Jun 30, 2015)

ye                   .


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2015)

Nailed it.

Keep 'em comin', guys.


----------



## scerpers (Jul 1, 2015)

fagitus imperious


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 18, 2015)

Alright, what do we want to do next?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2015)

So, just want me to pick one?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

i thought you'd already picked that bluegrass theme in order to piss everyone off, but if you haven't, then by all means

uhhh. themes, themes, themes...

s...ummertime?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2015)

No, Luc, I wasn't actually serious.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2015)

i thought we was doing metal 

I don't have any theme ideas atm


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2015)

Nobody fucking even commented on the other one.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> No, Luc, I wasn't actually serious.



i wouldn't put it past you


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2015)

Thought it was metal


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey, man, I have no qualms with a metal mixtape.  I just need to verify it with you guys so y'all don't get bitchmade about it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

let's go metal then i guess 

i think cult of luna released something this year

i haven't actually listened to any new metal since, like...sunbather


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2015)

Wait what, Cult of Luna have a new album out? You lie


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

my mistake


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2015)

But for the mixtape it doesn't have to be metal of 2015 just any metal would do so you can still put on Cult of Luna  I wanted to put Finland or Dim myself on the mixtape though


----------



## Krory (Jul 21, 2015)

Now to find the most emo shit possible.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2015)

>metal 
>emo

Maybe some modern post-black stuff, but that's it.


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2015)

More misconception that metal is all screaming, emo and satan worshipping noise


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2015)

Time for a Manowar mixtape.


----------



## Vault (Jul 21, 2015)

Man that's that highlander shit.


----------



## Krory (Aug 3, 2015)

So is this still going on, have people been sending in submissions?  Working mine out right now.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 3, 2015)

Nobody has. 

I've been busy and so has everyone else, apparently, so it's not rush or anything.  When I get home I'll probably stir up so more activity.


----------



## Krory (Aug 3, 2015)

Okay, gives me more time then, though I already got a decent list of things.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 5, 2015)

Alright, I'm making an executive decision because we're being so slow:

The new theme is *Soundtrack to a Murder*.

Start thinking about what you want, and I've got a kind of thematic plan in mind, so mull it over and some time in the next few days I'll have more details for you.  I want to make a sort of storytelling aspect to it, so it'll need some specifics from you guys.

Sorry, Krory.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2015)

You. Cock.

I hope you get fisted in the urethra.

But this is a great idea, and I can pick out some new stuff.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2015)

Also, anyone who picks Huey Lewis and the News should be immediately disqualified.


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2015)

Soundtrack to a murder, what


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 6, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Alright, I'm making an executive decision because we're being so slow:
> 
> The new theme is *Soundtrack to a Murder*.
> 
> ...



that's a good theme

i got a lot of creepy tunes


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2015)

What does it mean guys  Elaborate


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 6, 2015)

Vault said:


> What does it mean guys  Elaborate



seriously?

man, just pick songs that sound like they'd be played over a murder on tv or a movie or whatever


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh right  

I dont think i have anything like that, Bos forever ruining shit  What happened to the metal mixtape huh?


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2015)

>MFW I was talking about the fucking metal mixtape, had my picks, AND NOBODY ELSE SAID A DAMN THING

Go get fucked, Vault.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 6, 2015)

> I dont think i have anything like that



what kind of limited musical taste/imagination...


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2015)

But this is an awesome one, and there are a lot of great possibilities even if most of mine would be predictable.


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> >MFW I was talking about the fucking metal mixtape, had my picks, AND NOBODY ELSE SAID A DAMN THING
> 
> Go get fucked, Vault.



Im sorry man its been a busy couple of days  



Lucaniel said:


> what kind of limited musical taste/imagination...



 My library is vast but im finding it hard to think of such a song that can be played during a murder


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2015)

I've already found like eight songs just between two bands/artists.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2015)

WHY DID NOBODY TELL ME VERUCA SALT HAD A NEW ALBUM WITH THE ORIGINAL LINE-UP!?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 6, 2015)

Vault said:


> Im sorry man its been a busy couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> My library is vast but im finding it hard to think of such a song that can be played during a murder



Bruh everything from Overtures, Metal, Pop tracks and even dance numbers have been played over murders in movies and TV shows.  

It's not that bad.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2015)

It's like this asshole completely didn't get the Huey Lewis and the News joke.


----------



## Vault (Aug 6, 2015)

The Krory hate is real


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2015)

*It was a good joke.*


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 6, 2015)

Also, I'm trying to shoot for a kind of story to it; if we don't get it, it's fine, but I'd like to almost make some kind of story with it, if possible.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2015)

Well so far I have three songs from one artist/band, two from another, and two from another, and then four other songs.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 6, 2015)

We gotta see how many people submit this time.


----------



## Krory (Aug 6, 2015)

inb4 it's like three people.


----------



## Ae (Aug 7, 2015)

I was just going to send some Faith No More for metal

I like this much better


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 7, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Bruh everything from Overtures, Metal, Pop tracks and even dance numbers have been played over murders in movies and TV shows.
> 
> It's not that bad.



yeah it's not even especially limiting when you consider subversive/deliberately incongruous soundtracking

leave out the story bullshit tho


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 8, 2015)

Is there any restriction to the submissions other than it being murder themed? 

ie; released within the past year etc


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 8, 2015)

no other restrictions


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2015)

afgpride said:


> Is there any restriction to the submissions other than it being murder themed?
> 
> ie; released within the past year etc



Nope.

Sometimes we do recent releases, but we'll let you know in the thread.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2015)

i uh actually had this idea week's ago and I didn't know how to word it and I was thinking of making it like a "soundtrack for a horror film" kind of thing so I already knew what songs I was gonna use

ayo Bosksnob get on skype so I can send you this shit


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2015)

Fine.

I guess.

Or you can PM me so I don't forget 'cause I feel this will be spaced out again 'cause y'all motherfuckers are slow.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2015)

i'm good


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 8, 2015)

K here are my picks 



Let me know if you pick any and need the files (ie war ensemble is a cockblock version here)


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2015)

rofl

I'll find them depending on what I pick for it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 8, 2015)

...

the way it usually works is you pick between 1 and 3 songs and send the mp3/flac files to boskov, you don't put up 7 submissions and ask him to pick from them 

but apparently he's okay with this


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 8, 2015)

Well nobody told me that


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 8, 2015)

you didn't ask, i assumed you knew


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Aug 8, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Well so far I have three songs from one artist/band, two from another, and two from another, and then four other songs.



Tfw I read this as that's what he's submitting and not that that's how much he's narrowed it down in filtering


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2015)

It's not a big deal. 

Normally it's easier with fewer songs, but mostly for you, since I'll end up rejecting more of them that way; depending on how many people submit you normally only get 1-2 tracks per mixtape (excluding the bigger ones like last month's).  Sometimes I submit extras of my own to fill gaps, but I'm the Law.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2015)

I might submit more songs if I find any more that fit this theme


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 8, 2015)

i can think of a lot that fit this theme

i was legit spoiled for choice


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 8, 2015)

It's a pretty fun topic for music.

Which says either a lot about music or a lot about us.


----------



## Ae (Aug 9, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> It's a pretty fun topic for music.
> 
> Which says either a lot about music or a lot about us.



It's us

We're all emo hipsters


----------



## Krory (Aug 9, 2015)

I thought the topic was "Soundtrack to a Murder" not "Soundtrack to how unfair your life is because your mom won't let you go to that party and nobody understands the pain you're going through right now nor will they ever understand how bad it feels when the boy you like doesn't love you back."


----------



## Ae (Aug 9, 2015)

This isn't the place to vent your repressed memories.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2015)

We're basically done. 

Waiting on our cover and then we'll make the forum announcement and thread.

It's... uh, well, it's pretty weird and gets pretty intense.  It's a good one.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm excited


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2015)

We all should be.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2015)

Boskov get on skype so i can give you the cover


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2015)

Hold on, at work so it'll be a second.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 11, 2015)

New mixtape is done!


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 14, 2015)

We're going to have a Listening Party for the mixtape on Friday at 7PM EST!

Be there.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2015)

Alright, next tape?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 25, 2015)

*ALRIGHT, NEXT TAPE!?
*


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 25, 2015)

"disappointment"

pretty deep, right


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2015)

Disappointment is good. Good call Luca


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2015)

Yeah just fuck my shit up.


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2015)

Instead of complaining, brainstorm  what did you have in mind


----------



## Parallax (Aug 26, 2015)

scorp and i were promised hip hop


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2015)

Vault said:


> Instead of complaining, brainstorm  what did you have in mind



If we wanna do disappointment, we can just do a Drake mixtape.


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2015)

Fuck no


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2015)

You also have to keep in mind OTHER people submit, so we have to make it at least somewhat accessible; we already had enough people whining about 'Fake Nostalgia.'


----------



## Vault (Aug 26, 2015)

Soundtrack to murder...


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 26, 2015)

But that was wildly successful.


----------



## Krory (Aug 26, 2015)

Soundtrack to a suicide.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 26, 2015)

soundtrack for a fiction movie we made up


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2015)

Okay, since everyone just runs away when a decision has to be made, I'm calling it right here. 

Rap/Hip Hop tape or Metal tape.

Pick one and do it, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## scerpers (Aug 29, 2015)

i'm all for the hip-hop mixtape
no drake, lil wayne or rick ROOS. let's get some hipster shit goin'


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2015)

Parallax said:


> scorp and i were promised hip hop



well let's do hip hop

some subgenre or some specific type of hip hop ofc


----------



## scerpers (Aug 29, 2015)

i'm gonna submit some dirty raps
filthy organ raps


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2015)

dr octagonecologyst?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2015)

You guys know I'd be elbow deep in a Backpacker mixtape.

But then all the normies gonna get all mad and call it hipster.

Let's do it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2015)

man i'm madder about you calling it backpacker

i liked it better when madvillain etc. was just called alt hip hop

"backpacker"

cultural stereotypes a shit


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> man i'm madder about you calling it backpacker
> 
> i liked it better when madvillain etc. was just called alt hip hop
> 
> ...



don't be mad, fam

it's a pretty accepted term now, regardless of how it came to be

normally it's used as a pejorative now, though

also alt is just as pointless as backpacker because death grips, dalek, madvillain and dr. octagon have very little in common but all fall under the same umbrella


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 29, 2015)

it's less pointless bc it's not pejorative tho

it's not as if every single one of those artists needs to have a specific genre invented for their almost unique brand of hip-hop


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it's less pointless bc it's not pejorative tho
> 
> it's not as if every single one of those artists needs to have a specific genre invented for their almost unique brand of hip-hop



it's used as a pejorative by poptimists and people who fear the infamous, mythical hipster, not by anyone who actually cares about music

we can just call it an underground hip hop mixtape and piss off as many people


----------



## scerpers (Aug 29, 2015)

bosk please
there are tons of musical genres that are so specific that they don't need to exist

nintendocore? you serious? it's fucking chiptunes you special snowflake ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). fuck outta my face.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 29, 2015)

tell em scorp


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2015)

man I don't know why y'all arguin' this with me

alt's always been a shitty tag and I agree with you that there's too many specific genres

real talk

deal talk


----------



## scerpers (Aug 29, 2015)

FUCK YOU BOSK


----------



## Krory (Aug 29, 2015)

>We had a genre/topic
>Box trying to change it again

And you wonder why shit doesn't get done?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2015)

But it does!

On MD time!


----------



## scerpers (Aug 29, 2015)

stop trying to ruin everything bosk


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2015)

We're going with hip hop.

Submit your picks.

Don't like it?  

There's always next time.


----------



## scerpers (Aug 31, 2015)

PICKS SENT
BOOM BOOM BOOM


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 31, 2015)

POP POP POP

WATCHIN' MOTHERFUCKERS DROP


----------



## scerpers (Sep 1, 2015)

bosk how come we don't have a notice telling people to submits tracks?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 1, 2015)

'Cause I thought the regulars would do it without prompting.

Guess I thought wrong.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 1, 2015)

md is dead bosk
we need help
WHERE IS JOVE. HE SHOULD BE FIXING THIS SECTION


----------



## Krory (Sep 2, 2015)

sorry, still working on my tracks

itll be done tomororw though


----------



## Vault (Sep 4, 2015)

Picks sent


----------



## Cromer (Sep 5, 2015)

You're taking submissions already? Lemme get in on the action...


Any time restrictions on when the song(s) were released?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 5, 2015)

Not really, no.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 5, 2015)

LIL WAYNE
THAT'S WHAT THEY GOTTA SAY OR MENTION


----------



## shit (Sep 5, 2015)

I insist that the WCW Nitro Girls doing their hit Bailando be on this mix tape


----------



## Krory (Sep 5, 2015)

I insist that you eat a dick.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 6, 2015)

shit said:


> I insist that the WCW Nitro Girls doing their hit Bailando be on this mix tape



then fucking send it, BRO


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2015)

*taps foot*

*checks watch*


----------



## Cromer (Sep 12, 2015)

What's the rush?


----------



## scerpers (Sep 13, 2015)

life is the rush


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2015)

Your mom is the rush.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 13, 2015)

sorry

real life is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) but sometimes I can't ignore it

we're pretty much done; I've got to download a few more since people are gaylords and won't upload their shit for me


----------



## scerpers (Sep 13, 2015)

git r       dun


----------



## Morglay (Sep 24, 2015)

I sorta want an old blues tape, so long as it contains some Wolf, Muddy, Hooker and King I am not fussed what the theme is. "Could be worse." Or something like that.


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2015)

If we can have soundtracks to a murder im sure a blues mixtape would clear  If the tape clears i know what im putting already


----------



## Morglay (Sep 24, 2015)

Based Vault, thanks. 

I will be keeping track of this movement as I am attempting to expand my musical horizons. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 24, 2015)

Morglay said:


> I sorta want an old blues tape, so long as it contains some Wolf, Muddy, Hooker and King I am not fussed what the theme is. "Could be worse." Or something like that.



Would be great.

Don't think we'd get a lot of input, though.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 29, 2015)

we def wouldn't
no one on nf listens to blues


----------



## Vault (Sep 29, 2015)

But there are 4 people confirmed

Myself 
Bos 
Pear
Morglay


----------



## scerpers (Sep 29, 2015)

besides them


----------



## Krory (Oct 2, 2015)

I'd be game for old blues.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 2, 2015)

Whatever we do, we need to move further away from current music with these mixtapes.


----------



## Vault (Oct 2, 2015)

Jove pls, you only showed up for the first tape ages ago and poof you disappeared in a puff of smoke


----------



## Krory (Oct 2, 2015)

You can't tell me what to do, you're not my real mom.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 2, 2015)

Vault said:


> Jove pls, you only showed up for the first tape ages ago and poof you disappeared in a puff of smoke




I disappeared after I realized it wasn't just going to be me, Para, and Boskov.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 2, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Whatever we do, we need to move further away from current music with these mixtapes.



Define current.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Whatever we do, we need to move further away from current music with these mixtapes.



lmao

old people, man


----------



## Krory (Oct 2, 2015)

No music from the last forty years.

Go go go.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 3, 2015)

Vault said:


> If we can have soundtracks to a murder im sure a blues mixtape would clear  If the tape clears i know what im putting already





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Would be great.
> 
> Don't think we'd get a lot of input, though.





scerpers said:


> we def wouldn't
> no one on nf listens to blues



is there a band made up exclusively of jewish people which plays the blues, called the blues jews

if there isn't: why not


----------



## Krory (Oct 3, 2015)

There's an album called 'Two Jews Blues'.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 3, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Define current.




September 1, 2015 - October 2, 2015.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 3, 2015)

oh rofl

Well, alright then.  I really don't think we've had anything that recent in the past couple tapes, though, Jove.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 4, 2015)

But I ask again: why aren't we? It's not like 2015 has been an off-year, or awesome things aren't coming out right now (ie, that fucking Dungen album).


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 4, 2015)

There's no reason we honestly couldn't do both, aside from the time it takes to get contributions.  That and I'm feeling that our best of 2015 mixtapes have problems with thematic unity--and I no longer try to keep my choices accessible.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Oct 4, 2015)

But a mixtape like that purposefully has no thematic unity. The less cohesive the better.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 10, 2015)

jove please
no one outside the MD has the attention span to listen to a non-cohesive mixtape


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 10, 2015)

aww dude

we should set up a blistering, frostbitten black metal mixtape for November to coincide with it

unf


----------



## scerpers (Oct 11, 2015)

i'm               down


----------



## Krory (Oct 15, 2015)

But black people can't play metal.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 26, 2015)

Lara Croft said:


> But black people can't play metal.



We can try.


----------



## Vault (Oct 26, 2015)

Holy shit Bos make the tape already


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 5, 2015)

>leave for a bit
>it all falls apart


----------



## scerpers (Nov 5, 2015)

yeah that tends to happen


----------



## Vault (Nov 5, 2015)

You fucking abandoned us all


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 5, 2016)

Alright, it's January.

Time for 2015 part 2.

July to December.  Have at it.


----------



## scerpers (Feb 8, 2016)

would probs be better to wait until the new forum, get a BRAND NEW START on things


----------



## Cromer (Feb 10, 2016)

So 2015's the theme this time?


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2016)

Okay, well now that I can post...

@BOXXERS - Stop pretending like you're actually doing this mixtape.


----------



## Krory (Feb 24, 2016)

RIP mixtape.

RIPtape


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 2, 2016)

But I'm not pretending I'm doing this mixtape.

I'm just not doing it.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 2, 2016)

got              'em


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2016)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Alright, it's January.
> 
> Time for 2015 part 2.
> 
> July to December.  Have at it.





Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> But I'm not pretending I'm doing this mixtape.
> 
> I'm just not doing it.



Nikka nokka, make up your mind.

It's like Wad hijacked your account to make a less-funny parody of himself.


----------



## Krory (Mar 6, 2016)

But so be it then

*I* will make the mixtape.


----------



## God (Apr 25, 2016)

Let the next mixtape be metal.

Been listening to mostly hip-hop these days and I feel out of touch with new metal releases. I last listened to fallujah's "the flesh prevails" in 2014 and I've played out everything in my library.


----------



## God (Apr 25, 2016)

You had one job Boskov


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 25, 2016)

I mean, I'm game for a metal tape.

But we gotta kinda narrow it down--"metal" is pretty broad and means a lot of things to a lot of different people.  Did you guys want recent releases, a theme, a decade, a genre breakdown?


----------



## Ae (Apr 25, 2016)

Is this foreal or you gonna abandon us again?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 25, 2016)

>abandon

Y'all motherfuckers are functional adults, or close to it; I don't need to be here to get this show on the road.  I guess I'll be taking up that mantle again.  :ipy


----------

